# المنتديات الأردنية > شخصيات أردنية >  الشيخ تركي الكايد عبيدات

## معاذ ملحم

قد اقيم احتفال مساء يوم 17/ 4/2008 بذكرى استشهاد أول شهيد أردني يزكي بدمائه الطاهرة ارض فلسطين , وهو : 
الشـيخ مفـلــح كـايـد عـبـيــدات . .
وكان عريف الحفل الباحث الدكتور محمود سعد عبيدات , وذلك بذكرى مرور ثماني وثمانون عاما" على استشهاد ( صقر فلسطين ) الشـيخ كايـد مفـلح عـبيدات 
الذي استشهد بتاريخ 20/4/1920 , وقد تحدث الكثيرون ومن بينهم السيد وحيد عبيدات حفيد الشهيد البطل . .

ومن خلال عـدة مواقع على الشبكة العــكبـوتـية ، وجـدنا هذا البحـث الذي يـثري مسـيرة كل من : الشيخ كايد مفـلـح عبيدات و الشيـخ تـركـي الكـايـد عـبـيـدات . . هــو :
بـقـلم الأستاذ الباحث الدكتور محـمــود سعــد عـبيدات صـاحب القـلم الـذهـبي كـما أسميناه هـنا في منتديات المهباش الأردنـي . . ومن غـيره يـسـلط الضـوء على فترة مهمة في تاريخـنا 
الأردنـي من خـلال مذكـراتـه الشخـصية وأسـلوبه في الطـرح ووضع النقاط على الحـروف لتخليد شخـصيات أردنـية وعـربـية . . 
لا نريد ان نطيل نترك الكـلام لصاحب الـقــلم الـذهــبي : الأسـتاذ الباحـث الدكتور محـمود سعـد عـبيدات
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــ


جـوانب مهمة من تاريخ الأردن مازالت مجـهـولة


ان ذكرى الشيخ تركي الكايد وابناء جيله ، وامثاله من الرجال الكرام ، سواء استرجعناها شفاها ام في ذاكرتنا، ام قرأنا عنها في كتاب قديم او جديد ، او في قصيدة للشاعر الشعبي ، الأردني «الدوقراني» ، تفرض علينا استحضار الظروف التاريخية التي هبوا لمواجهتها.. 

ان اهمية مواقفهم لا يمكن تقديرها من دون استحضار تلك الظروف الهائلة التي تصدوا لها او قضوا خلالها.. والسؤال، ترى هل اطلع الشيخ تركي وجيله على اقوال الصهيوني «هرتزل» في كتابه «الدولة اليهودية» عندما قال : «اننا سوف نشكل جزءا من متراس اوروبا في وجه اسيا كقاعدة امامية تعارض البربرية». 

وهل ادرك اباؤنا الكرام عظم المهمة التاريخية الملقاة على عاتقهم؟ مهما يكن من امر، فان اولئك الرجال من ذلك الجيل، بذلوا طاقاتهم ونفوسهم في خضم القضية العظمى التي تحتاج الى ما يفوق امكاناتهم بالاف المرات... 

كانوا يدركون جيدا ان المسألة تستدعي مواجهة الاعداء المستعمرين والمستوطنين من جهة، واستنهاض امتهم العظيمة الكابية من جهة اخرى، وفي وقت واحد. 

لقد حققوا ذلك بجدارة، لقد فعلوا كل ما يستطيعون فعله، وتركوا للاجيال التي تلتهم باب الجهاد مفتوحا على مصراعيه ولا تزال القضية قائمة حية، كانما الفارس تركي لا يزال حتى يومنا هذا ممتطيا صهوة جواده، متنقلا بين الاردن وحوران والجولان وفلسطين يصد العدو بيد ويلوح بالاخرى مستنهضا الامة. 

وتعطينا سيرة المجاهدين الاوائل من امثال الشيخ تركي ، واحدة من تلك العبر النموذجية عن رجال كان هدفهم الاسمى والاعلى والامثل، تحرير الوطن ووحدته واستقلاله، بعيدا عن الهيمنة الاستعمارية، والتبعية للقوى المعادية للعروبة وللاسلام، رجال صدقوا ما عاهدوا الله والوطن والناس، فصرفوا جل حياتهم في النضال راضين مرضيين، غير ابهين للتفاوت الهائل في موازين القوى ولا مستمعين الى دعاة القبول بالامر الواقع، وترك لنا الجيل الاول من الرعيل المخلص لقضايا الامة، الكثير من الايجابيات والعبر التي تقوم عليها الجوانب المضيئة في حياتنا الراهنة. 

لقد برز في تاريخ الاردن الوطني في مطلع القرن الماضي عدد من الزعامات الوطنية، حفظ الشعب اسماءهم، وحمل لهم اعمق الاحترام والتقدير، مع ان تفاصيل حياتهم وسيرهم النضالية، ومواقفهم القائمة على ثوابت الوعي الوطني والقومي والديني لا نجدها الا من خلال الندوات او المحاضرات او المشافهة مع كبار السن، ولم يسجل التاريخ اعمالهم وجهودهم ويعطهم حقهم، ربما لانهم عملوا بصمت وهدوء لخير وطنهم وامتهم، وربما لان بعضهم لم يكتب مذكراته، هذا بالاضافة الى سلوكية الجحود من قبلنا جميعا بحقهم، وصدق دولة الاستاذ زيد الرفاعي الذي قال: «ان تاريخ اي امة من الامم هو مستودع ذكرياتها، ومخزونها الوطني والقومي والتراثي. ومن حسن الطالع ان السنوات الاخيرة شهدت تزايد الاهتمام باعادة قراءة تاريخ الاردن وكتابته، ورغم الكتب التي وضعت، فان جانبا من هذا التاريخ بقي مهملا، وهو الجزء الاهم، واعني سيرة صانعيه، وتجاربهم، وخبراتهم...» 

كثيرون منا لديهم صورة عن الشيخ تركي الكايد، بانه زعيم عشائري، ورث المشيخة عن والده الشيخ الشهيد كايد المفلح ، والقليل من جيلنا والجيل الذي سبق يعرف ان كفاحه بدأ مع كفاح والده.. حيث بدأ ضد فساد الادارة العثمانية، مرورا بدعم احرار سورية، الى حمل السلاح والقتال في معركة «تل الثعالب» عام 1920م ضد المعسكرات البريطانية والمستوطنات اليهودية، ومن ثم حمل المسؤولية النضالية بعد استشهاد والده، وظل صلبا قوي الارادة والثوابت حتى وفاته. 

نسـبه وعائـلـته : 

ينسب الشيخ تركي بن كايد بن مفلح بن جبر ، وعشيرته الى الجد المؤسس في الاردن الشيخ عبيد بن محمد بن عبيد بن عاطف بن مصطفى بن عبيد الله بن محمد بن ابراهيم بن عبدالله بن الحسن بن علي بن عبدالله بن بركات بن الرضي بن الصادق بن علي بن جعفر «الصغير» بن هاشم بن عبيد الله بن جعفر بن ابي طالب «رضي الله عنه». 

كان الجيل الاول من العشيرة- قبل الهجرة من الحجاز في مطع القرن السابع عشر- يقيم في مدينة «ينبع»، بزعامة الشيوخ: عبيد، واحمد، وحمدان، ومحمد، ومصطفى . وكانت حياتهم ما بين البداوة والحضر، وصحراوية احيانا، وساحلية- على البحر الاحمر- في معظم الاحايين، ويملكون الاراضي الشاسعة، ويهتمون بتربية الجمال والاغنام، ويتباهون بخيولهم العربية. 

وكانت لهم «مشيخة» او «امارة» في ينبع، يقول في ذلك الدكتور معين وصفي القدومي في دراسة اعدها عام 1991م، بعنوان «مشيخة السواركة والحناجرة» ما يلي: 

«سكنت عشائر هذه المشيخة في «ينبع النخيل» قرب المدينة المنورة، وارتحل معظمهم الى سيناء وبئر السبع «ويعرفون حاليا بـ عرب العبيدات ولهم مساحة واسعة على خارطة فلسطين» ومن ثم الى مناطق متعددة في فلسطين والاردن وسورية، والعراق، ومصر، والمغرب العربي، وليبيا. ومن عشائر هذه المشيخة: ابن الرفيع- الدعمان- المنابعة- الجعافرة- النميلات- المحاسنة- ابو جعفر- العبيدات- النصيرات. الذين يتواجدون في دير البلح وبئر السبع واريحا والسلط والحصن وابطح وعتيل وكفر قدوم، وجد هذه العشائر هو: عكاشة بن محصن بن حرثان بن اسد بن عطية بن بكر بن وائل من نسل عدنان». ويذكر الدكتور معين القدومي في دراسته ان «عكاشة احد اصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم» كانت الاردن الاختيار الاول للشيخ «عبيد»، وبعد استراحة غير طويلة في «المعلا» توجه ومن معه الى الطفيلة، ولكن شاءت الاقدار ان يتوفى عند مدخلها، فاستقر «مصطفى» في الطفيلة، اما ولده «احمد» فتوجه الى الشمال الاردني واستقر في قرية «كفرسوم». يقول: 

«يرجع نسب العبيدات حسب ما هو موثق الى قبيلة «ابراهيم» اعز قبائل الحجاز، اما جدهم الاكبر فهو «جعفر بن ابي طالب» رضي الله عنه، نزح جدا العبيدات، وهما الاخوان: عبيد واحمد بعائلتيهما وخدمهما من مدينة «ينبع» في الحجاز قرب المدنية المنورة اثر نزاع بينهما وبين اقاربهما، وفرا الى بلدة «العلا» في الحجاز. 

التحق بهما بعد مدة ثلاثة اخوة هم: حمدان، الذي يقال لاعقابه الان عشيرة «الطيار» من «ولد علي» ومحمد الذي رحل لاحقا الى طرابلس الغرب بليبيا، ويقال لاعقابه «الجعافرة»، ومصطفى الذي استوطن الطفيلة في جنوب الاردن ويقال لاعقابه «العبيديون»، اما اخوهم الاكبر «عبيدان» فقد ظل في بلاد الحجاز. 

توفي عبيد في طريقه الى الطفيلة بعد ان انجب ولدا اسمه احمد، ثم رحل احمد ابن عبيد مع عمه احمد الى شمال الاردن ونزلا قرية كفرسوم، ومنها كبرت العشيرة وتفرعت الى عدة قرى..» 

اما المؤرخ السعودي عبدالله بن عبار العنزي، فيذكر في كتابه «اصدق الدلائل في انساب وائل» صفحة «101»، «ان قبيلة العبيدات من قبائل الحجاز التي تعود بنسبها الى «الطيايرة» «نسبة الى جعفر الطيار» من المشارقة من ابناء «مفرج» من ولد علي من ابناء مسلم من عنزه». وفي الصفحة «103» من كتابه، يذكر المؤرخ العنزي انتشار قبيلة العبيدات في الوطن العربي بقوله: «اما الذين ذهبوا الى ليبيا فسكنوا منطقة الجبل الاخضر، حيث تنقسم عشائر العبيدات في ليبيا الى عدة عائلات منها: عائلة «مريم» وعائلة «ابو جازية» وعائلة «العلالقة»، ويطلق على جميع هذه العائلات اسم «العبيدي». ونزح قسم من العلالقة الى الاسكندرية. اما العبيدات في الحجاز فينسبون الى الشيخ عبيدان الذي لم يهاجر الى الاردن مع اخويه الاصغر منه عبيد واحمد». ويؤكد المؤرخ العربي عبدالسلام حمد الحبوني، في كتابه «انساب قبائل العرب» على ان فرع العلالقة من عشيرة العبيدات الليبية، «استقروا في الاسكندرية والقاهرة وبعضهم خيم عند الحدود الليبية المصرية، وهم من ابناء ابراهيم بم عبدالرحيم القناوي، وله ضريح في «قنا» بصعيد مصر، وله عند المصريين مكانة عظيمة». 

بينما ينقسم العبيديون في الطفيلة الى الافخاذ التالية: الورقان- السعايدة- عيال- غانم- عيال هليلة- القرعان- الشحادات- القطاطشة- المحاسنة- الداوودية- البدارنة- الرواجفة. 

اما في فلسطين ، يقول الدكتور سليمان احمد عبيدات «الجامعة الاردنية» في كتابه «التطور الحضاري لقضاء بني كنانة» صفحة «412» ومصدره كتاب «بلادنا فلسطين الجزء الثالث» صفحة «435» لمؤلفه الاستاذ مصطفى الدباغ، ما يلي: «تتواجد عائلة العبيدات في فلسطين في المناطق التالية: دير البلح من اعمال قطاع غزة، ومنطقة جبل المكبر، وبلدة كفر قدوم، وبلدة بيت ساحور، وتكاثرت عائلة العبيدات في دير البلح عن طريق ذرية الشيخ نصير بن محمد بن ابراهيم، ويبدو ان هجرة الشيخ «نصير تزامنت مع هجرة «عبيد» الى الاردن». تقول الدكتورة امل نصير، في ورقة العمل التي قدمتها في ندوة «رواد من الاردن» يوم 5 نيسان 1998م، ما يلي: «ومن الثابت ان النصيرات هم الفخذ القريب جدا لعشيرتي المهيدات والعبيدات». ويؤكد ذلك الدكتور محمود مهيدات في كتابه «عشائر شمالي الاردن» صفحة «110». 

مـوطـنــه : 

ولد، ونشأ ، وتوفي ، الشيخ تركي في بلدة كفر سوم، وهي من اقدم القرى واكبرها، في لواء بني كنانة- محافظة اربد. ترتفع عن سطح البحر نحو «455» مترا، ومساحتها حوالي «12» الف دونم، وعدد سكانها حوالي عشرة الاف نسمة، ويشكل موقعها اهمية خاصة تتمثل في كونها ملتقى القرى المجاورة «سحم- سمر- العشة- يبلا- حرثا- الرفيد- عقربا- المزيريب». ويتألف اسمها من مقطعين: كفر، ومعناه «قرية» سوم، ومعناه «الخير» او «العطاء» نسبة الى تطويقها بالينابيع الجوفية، وعشرة من وديان الرمان، ونصف مليون شجرة زيتون تقريبا، اما العلامة اللغوي محمد بن ابي بكر الرازي فقال في قاموسه «مختار الصحاح» انها : «غالية السيمة». 

ومن الناحية التاريخية، فهي بلدة بالغة القدم، اذ يقوم جانب من مبانيها فوق مغارات قديمة تعود للعصرين اليوناني والروماني.. وكل ما يوحي بتاريخية البلدة هو ذلك التل القائم على الطرف الجنوبي من البلدة ويعرف باسم «الدير» الذي يدل عليه اسمه الان انه كان فيما مضى بناء لاحد الاديرة القديمة لوجود الاثار الدالة عليه، ويعتقد ان هذا الدير كان من اهم المراكز الدينية للمسيحيين، لقربه من بلدة «ام قيس» التي كانت من اهم المراكز السياسية والدينية والادارية في العهد الروماني، وبالقرب من حوض «الدير» منطقة تسمى «البياض» كانت مأهولة بالسكان حيث وجد فيها الكثير من الرسومات وبعض الاجزاء من جثث الموتى، ولازالت هناك معالم اثرية في هذه المنطقة يعتقد انها كانت احد القصور التي سكنها المتنفذون في تلك المنطقة. 

وعلى مسافة كيلو متر واحد من البلدة وجد عشرات المغاور والكهوف تعود الى العصرين الروماني والبيزنطي، نحتت من قبل انسان ذلك العصر، وهي تشبه من حيث طريقة النحت بمدينة البتراء، وهذه المنطقة تسمى الان بـ «القنيدة»، ومن القبائل العربية التي سكنت كفر سوم قبل الاسلام: الغساسنة، والقبن بن جسر، وسيلخ والبهراء. وفي زمن الفتوحات العربية، اصبحت كفر سوم والقرى المجاورة امكنة لحشد الجيوش الاسلامية، ومنها بدأ الزحف المقدس باتجاه اليرموك، حيث تحقق للجيوش الاسلامية النصر على الجيوش الرومانية البيزنطية في اليرموك، وتجدد دورها في معركة حطين وتحرير بيت المقدس على يد البطل صلاح الدين الايوبي، حيث كانت من اهم مراكز تجمع الجيوش الاسلامية. 

وفي العهد العثماني، شهدت كفر سوم اول ثورة ضد الحكم العثماني، بقيادة الشيخ «فندي» الذي رفض دفع الضرائب للسلطة، ومنع جنود الاتراك من بناء المعسكرات في القرية وجوارها، مما دفع بالسلطات العثمانية الى مهاجمة القرية واهدرت دم الشيخ فندي، والقت القبض عليه، وحاكمته في طبريا وحكمت عليه بالاعدام، ثم افرجت عنه بفدية طلبها السلطان شخصيا وكانت بخرجين من الذهب. 

وفي نهاية القرن التاسع عشر، لجأ الى كفر سوم ثوار فلسطين الذين تمردوا على السلطة العثمانية، فاجارتهم، وامنت لهم الحماية والعيش المشترك في القرية، وقد اصدرت السلطات العثمانية حكم الاعدام بحق اربعة اخوة من عائلة «العلاوي» وقبل تنفيذ حكم الاعدام بساعات هربوا من سجن القدس، وتمكنوا من الوصول الى كفر سوم مشيا على الاقدام.. حول هذا الموضوع كتب الاستاذ احمد علاوي رئيس تحرير جريدة اخبار الاسبوع الاردنية مقالا تحت عنوان «كفر سوم بلد الاصالة والتسامح» في العدد رقم «1572» تاريخ 20 ايلول 1992،م قال فيه: «سألت والدي رحمه الله لماذا اخترتم كفر سوم مقرا ومستقرا وملاذا حين تكالبت عليكم عاديات الزمان وطاردتكم حكومات الظلم والعدوان، فاستوطنتم ارضها وقاسمتم اهلها افراحها واتراحها، وعشقتم هواءها وسماءها وتصاهرتم مع اهلها؟؟ فقال: اوصيك يا ولدي، اذا ادلهمت عليكم يوما الخطوب وحاربتكم الظروف، وضاقت بكم سبل العيش، وفقدتم الامن والامان، ان تذهبوا الى كفر سوم، ففيها عشيرة العبيدات ، امراء في الكرم والمودة والاصالة والرجولة متسامحون في المواقف كلها. رجال في الملمات، الغريب بينهم سيد، والدخيل عندهم يفدونه بالنفس والنفيس،. تختفي بينهم الزلات. ويأسرونك بالوقفات المشرفات! انهم يا ولدي من خيرة الناس، غمرونا بمحبتهم، واسرونا بشمائلهم، ضمدوا جراحاتنا، وصانوا كراماتنا، فما شعرنا يوما بينهم بغبن، فعندما اعلنت السلطات العثمانية ان كل من يؤينا ويتستر علينا سيسام سوء العذاب، استقبلونا بكل المحبة والترحاب، فقاسمونا البيت والارض ورغيف الخبز، فائتمناهم على نسائنا واطفالنا في وقت كنا مطاردين ومحكومين بالاعدام، لا ننام في بيوتنا، ونهيم مشردين شهورا بين هضاب فلسطين والاردن، نفترش الارض ونلتحف السماء». 

وفي ختام مقالته المطولة يقول احمد علاوي: «هذه كفر سوم التي اعتز بشرف ولادتي في ربوعها- تعلمت في مضافاتها وكتاتيبها محبة الوطن وصلابة الانتماء، قرية يضرب المثل في تضامنها ووحدتها، عانت الكثير، وتحملت الكثير الكثير، لا يشعر فيها اي انسان بالغربة، فاهلها طيبون، وشبابها مثقفون قوميون وحدويون، شيوخها قضاة حق وحقيقة، رجالها صناديد، وطيبها وصفاؤها وتسامحها مضرب الامثال». 

بيئـته الاجـتمــاعــية: 

كانت الحياة الاجتماعية في كفر سوم قائمة على قواعد الانتماء للعادات والتقاليد العربية الموروثة، فشيخ العشيرة هو القائد والمرجعية في كل الامور والقضايا التي تخص المنطقة، يقول الشيخ تركي عن الحالة الاجتماعية في منطقة زعامته: «كانت العلاقات الاجتماعية في منطقتنا «الكفارات» هي نفسها العلاقات فيما بين المناطق الشمالية الاخرى وتقترب كثيرا من الحياة الاجتماعية في حوران والجنوب السوري، الا ان قرانا وخاصة كفر سوم تجاوزت سياسة التجهيل والامية التي كانت سائدة في العهد العثماني فكان اهلها يحرصون على تعليم اولادهم في الكتاتيب، ويعود الفضل في ذلك الى شيوخ عائلة العمري التي توارثت هذه المهنة الشريفة في قرانا، اما الشيء الذي ميز كفر سوم عن غيرها، فهو عدم انخراط رجال القرية في الوظائف الحكومية باستثناء تمثيل العشيرة في مجلس الولاية والقضاء. وعلى الرغم من توفر المؤهلات العلمية ولو انها كانت قليلة، واذكر انها كانت تنطبق على سبعة رجال اكملوا تعليمهم في دمشق والازهر. الا ان الوظيفة الحكومية وبخاصة في الجيش التركي، كانت بنظرنا غربة غير مأمونة العودة، بالاضافة الى انها تفقد الرجل حريته، فانا- مثلا- لم اقبل الوظيفة لانني فضلت البقاء في قريتي لاخدم اهلي وعشيرتي». 

وقد نظم الشيخ كايد ومن بعده الشيخ تركي وبالتعاون مع وجهاء العشيرة، العلاقات الاجتماعية مع عشائر المنطقة، يقول الشيخ تركي : «كانت العلاقات الاجتماعية مع العشائر الاردنية علاقات متميزة بنيت على ارضية الوئام والمحبة، والتصاهر، فوالدي تزوج من عائلة الطوالبة، وعائلة العكش، وبناتنا تزوجن في الكورة مع الشريدة، ومع الروسان، وتوسعت دائرة العلاقات مع عشائر مدينة اربد، فتزوج فايز العزام من آل التل، والامثلة على ذلك كثيرة». 

نشـأته وشـبابـه : 

ولد تركي في بلدة كفر سوم عام 1893م، وهو الابن البكر لوالده الشيخ كايد المفلح، تعلم القراءة والكتابة على يد الشيخ عبدالله العمري في مكتب لتعليم وحفظ القرآن الكريم. واصول الكتابة والقراءة، وكان مكتب العمري الوحيد في البلدة، ومن اشهر الكتاتيب في المنطقة، ومدة الدراسة فيه خمس سنوات، ويشهد له اقرانه بسرعة البديهة، والحفظ السريع، والخط الجميل، واكمل دراسته الرشدية في مدارس دمشق على نفقة المكرمة السلطانية، ويعد الشيخ تركي تلميذا مجتهدا في مدرسة والده، حيث تعلم عنه كل اساليب الحياة الاجتماعية، في بيئة كانت التحالفات العشائرية سيدة الموقف، لان الحكم العثماني كان في المناطق البعيدة عن جسم الدولة لا يملك مقومات الامن ونشر الاستقرار، فعاشت المنطقة حينذاك فترة من الفوضى والاضطراب، الحقيقي مثل طرفيه البدو والفلاحون، حيث اعتاد البدو الاكثر جوبا في الصحراء بالتعدي على المناطق الامنة دون رقابة او ضابط نظام، فكان الامر مألوفا جدا ان ترى البدو يشنون الغارات على مناطق الزرع والماء في مناطق الفلاحين الذين هم اكثر استقرارا في مناطقهم الزراعية. فكانت وحدة القرى وترابطها مع بعضها البعض في هذه المرحلة على اشدها مما حتم قيام النواحي تحت زعامة عشيرة من العشائر تميزت بموروثها الذي يؤهلها لقيادة مجموعة القرى في الحرب والسلم، يقول الشيخ احمد تركي «ابو صائب»: «كانت مرحلة الشباب عند والدي من اصعب مراحل حياته، حيث كان رفيقا لوالده الذي اراد ان يشركه في تنظيم العلاقات العشائرية التي كانت من مقتضيات الظروف لعمل التوازن بين العشائر، فاستطاعت عشيرة العبيدات ان تقيم تحالفا مع بعض النواحي المجاورة مثل عشيرة الشريدة في الكورة، وعشيرة العزام في ناحية الوسطية، ومع ابناء العمومة النصيرات في بني عبيد، فكانت منطقة «الكفارات» اكثر امنا من غيرها بسبب هذه التحالفات العشائرية». 

بعد عام 1908م، اصبحت التكتلات العشائرية حالة هامشية امام القضايا، الوطنية والقومية، وحالة النهوض التنويري، حيث اصبح الحكم الانقلابي العثماني يستهدف الهوية العربية، فكانت سياسة التتريك من اولويات حزب الاتحاد والترقي في الولايات العربية، فتأسست الجمعية العربية السرية وبخاصة «الجمعية العربية الفتاة» التي تزعمت نشر الوعي القومي عند الشباب العربي، ومن هنا بدأ الوعي السياسي في قضايا الامة والوطن عند الشاب «تركي» حيث كان عام 1914م، عام الدخول الى دائرة الضوء النضالي ضد الحكم العثماني بعد خلع السلطان عبدالحميد، والبداية كانت من «جباتا الخشب» عاصمة المجاهد احمد مريود المهيدات في الجولان السورية وكان الشاب تركي في العشرين من عمره. 

مؤتمر جباتا الخشب : 

بتاريخ 8 اذار 1964م، القيت خطابا بمناسبة الذكرى السنوية لثورة الثامن من اذار باسم المنظمات الطلابية العربية في دمشق، وكان الشيخ تركي من المدعوين لهذا المهرجان، حيث كان لاجئا سياسيا في سورية وكنت طالبا بجامعة دمشق، وقد اعجب كثيرا بخطابي وبثقافتي السياسية، وقال لي يومها: «سأأتمنك على اوراقي. وسأزودك من الذاكرة باحداث كثيرة عشتها وشاركت في فعالياتها، علها تكون مادة تستفيد منها في حياتك اذا قدر لك ان تمارس الكتابة والصحافة...» ، وبدأ الحديث عن مؤتمر «جباتا الخشب» الذي يعد من اهم المؤتمرات التي شارك فيها في عهد والده الشيخ كايد المفلح ، وبحضور نخبة من زعماء ومشايخ الشمال الاردني، فقال: «تلقى والدي رحمة الله رسالة من آل مريود عام 1915م، يخبرونه فيها بوفاة السيدة الفاضلة ام احمد مريود، وقد شكل والدي الوفد الذي سيرافقه الى «جباتا الخشب» ، وكنت انا من بينهم.. توجهنا الى جباتا الخشب عن طريق درعا حيث وصلناها مساء اليوم نفسه، وكنا بضيافة الشيخ فاضل المحاميد الذي استقبلنا باطلاق الرصاص فرحا وترحيبا بنا.. وفي صباح اليوم التالي توجهنا الى جباتا الخشب ومعنا الشيخ فاضل المحاميد واسماعيل الحريري، فاستقبلنا المجاهد احمد مريود «ابو حسين» وخاله المجاهد احمد الخطيب، وجمع غفير من مشايخ الجولان، وفي المساء جاءت شخصيات كثيرة من احياء دمشق اتذكر منهم: شكري القوتلي، ونسيب البكري، والحاج اديب خيرو، وعلي اغازلغو، وعبدالرحمن اليوسف، ونبيه العظمة، وجلال البخاري، وعز الدين التنوخي، وحسن الحكيم، وخير الدين الزركلي، وسامي السراج، وكامل القصاب ورشدي الصفدي، وثلاثة من آل العسلي، اعتقد ان من بينهم صبري العسلي وحضر اللقاء ايضا زعماء من جبل العرب، اتذكر منهم: سلطان باشا الاطرش، والامير عادل ارسلان، ومصطفى الاطرش، وشخصيات كثيرة لم اعد اتذكرها، هذا بالاضافة الى الامير محمود الفاعور والشيخ عبدالله الطحان، والشيخ زعل السلوم من وجهاء الجولان» 

تحولت مراسم العزاء الى مؤتمر قومي لمناقشة القضايا القومية في ظل الدولة العثمانية، وفي ظل تسلط الحزب الحاكم المدعوم من الحركة الصهيونية والماسونية العالمية، وتركز الحديث حول دور الجمعيات العربية في دفع حالة النهوض القومي الى ارقى مستويات النضال وتحريض الجماهير الشعبية الى ممارسة حقها في التمرد والاضراب، وحديث الشيخ تركي حول هذه المواضيع طال كثيرا «37» صفحة، نختصر منه الفقرات التالية: 

«تركزت الحوارات حول الحالة المتردية التي آلت اليها الامبراطورية العثمانية، وحروبها الخاسرة في البلقان واليمن وليبيا، وعن مستقبل العلاقات التركية- العربية في ظل الدولة العثمانية الحديثة التي تخلت عن «الجامعة الاسلامية» التي كانت في عهد السلطان عبدالحميد قبل الانقلاب عليه وخلعه عام 1908م، واثار الشاعر خير الدين الزركلي مسؤولية الاحزاب والجمعيات العربية، وتحدث عن زحمة المشاريع التي تتنافس فوق ارضنا، مع وجود سلطة مركزية تحاول عبثا اللعب على المتناقضات الدولية، واتهم الجمعيات العربية بالتشتت وضياع الوقت اذا لم توحد نضالها، وحمل «الجمعية العربية الفتاة» مسؤولية التصدي لجمع الشمل ووحدة القوى السياسية، وقد ايده السيد نبيه العظمة، الذي اشار الى ان الحركة الصهيونية وجمعية الاتحاد والترقي تربطهما علاقة يكتنفها الكثير من الغموض». 

- «وتحدث السيد حسن الحكيم، وكان حديثه يدور حول الاوضاع المضطربة عالميا، ومحاولة الاتراك البحث عن عوامل الاستقرار من خلال التحالف مع المانيا، وتقوية العصبية الاسلامية الا ان الفكر السياسي الذي طرحه الحزب الحاكم لم يكن الا تعصبا للطورانية وليس للجامعة الاسلامية، ولكن حالة الاستقطاب في الولايات العربية لم تكن في صالح الحزب الحاكم، لانها سياسية تكتيكية، كشفها النواب العرب في البرلمان العثماني. 

وفي تعليقه على مؤتمر «جباتا الخشب» قال الدكتور حسان مريود «وزير خارجية سورية الاسبق» في كتاب «سيرة احمد مريود صفحة /89/ ما يلي: «تحول اللقاء الحاشد برجالات الامة وقياداتها في جباتا الخشب من مناسبة للتعزية بوفاة السيدة الفاضلة والدة المجاهد الكبير احمد مريود، الى جلسة فكرية سياسية حافلة، ويعلم الخاصة المقربون من احمد مريود انه مثله كمثل جميع المؤمنين، ينطلق من التوكل على الله ومن تحكيم العقل «اعقل وتوكل» وهو يقبل مشيئة الله وقضاءه بكامل الرضى والتسليم. ومن جهة اخرى فهو ينفر ويسفه مظاهر الطقوسية المفرطة من مثل المبالغة بالحزن واطالة مدته. وكان يرى ان كل مناسبة اجتماعية تحقق تلاقي الشعب والقيادات تحقق التواصل والتشاور واتخاذ القرار السليم الذي يخدم كفاح الامة. وكما حقق الحزن على الوالدة اللقاء العتيد، كان يرى ان الافراح مثل مناسبات الزواج اوالختان، تحقق التواصل واتخاذ القرار الانسب لخدمة قضايا الامة». 

الجلسة السرية على هامش المؤتمر: 

على هامش هذا اللقاء التاريخي اقترح السيد حسن الحكيم عقد جلسة سرية بين وجهاء من الجولان وحوران والشمال الاردني، وذلك من اجل تنظيم حماية الشخصيات السياسية الملاحقة من قبل السلطات الامنية التركية، وتأمين تهريبهم الى الحجاز عن طريق الاردن، واقتصر الاجتماع على: حسن الحكيم، واحمد الخطيب، وفاضل المحاميد، وتركي الكايد ، واتفقوا على مجموعة من الاجراءات لتحقيق سلامة العمل التنظيمي السري، بعيدا عن اعين المخابرات التركية وعن المتعاونين معها، ويذكر الشيخ تركي في اوراقه، ان الاجتماع توسع في اللقاء الثاني، وحضره، احمد مريود، وكايد المفلح ، والحاج اديب خير، ونسيب البكري، وتم الاتفاق على «ان تكون جباتا الخشب المحطة الاولى لايواء الفارين من الظلم العثماني، ويشرف احمد مريود واحمد الخطيب على تأمين حمايتهم ونقلهم خارج حدود المراقبة والخطر وان تكون درعا المحطة الثانية ويشرف على حمايتهم الشيخ فاضل المحاميد، وان تكون كفر سوم المحطة الثالثة، ويشرف على نقلهم الشيخ تركي الكايد واحمد بكار عبيدات، وان تكون المحطة الاخيرة عند الشيخ حديثة الخريشا، ويتكفل بتأمينهم الى الحجاز». 

الخطة ما بين النجاح والفشل : 

في شهر حزيران من عام 1916م، اخذ حاكم سورية «جمال باشا» يوجه اتهاماته الى المنظمات المدنية بعد ان ابعد الفرقة «25» الى جبهة «غاليبولي» وجميع افرادها وضباطها من العرب، وقرر ان يحاكم الشخصيات السياسية الذين ورد ذكرهم في الوثائق التي عثر عليها في القنصلية الفرنسية بدمشق عند مداهمتها ومن بينهم: عز الدين التنوخي، وجلال البخاري، وعمر حمد، ونجحت الخطة في تهريبهم من جباتا الخشب الى الموقر ولكن النهاية لم تكن سارة فاعدموا جميعهم في دمشق وبيروت وعاليه!! مصادر كثيرة ارخت هذه الحادثة المفجعة على الرغم من نجاحها في بداية المشوار يقول المؤرخ الاردني الاستاذ سليمان الموسى في كتابه «صور من البطولة» صفحة «108-109» ما يلي: «في عام 1915م، اخذ جمال باشا يسوق رجال العرب الى منافي الاناضول، عمد جلال البخاري وعز الدين التنوخي الى الفرار و،لجآ الى الزعيم احمد مريود في قرية جباتا الخشب. عرف الاتراك من جواسيسهم بما حدث، وخشي احمد مريود على حياة ضيفيه، فاعتزم الخروج بهما الى حوران ومنها الى قرية كفر سوم، حيث نزلوا عند الشيخ كايد المفلح العبيدات شيخ عشيرة العبيدات، وكان صديقا لاحمد مريود. ومن هناك رحلوا الى الزرقاء ثم الى الموقر حيث حلوا في ضيافة الشيخ حديثة الخريشة من كبار شيوخ بني صخر. ومن هناك توجه البخاري والتنوخي الى الجوف وكان دليلهم الشيخ فرحان الخريشة» 

ويكمل حكاية الرحلة النضالية المؤرخ السوري ادهم الجندي في كتابه «شهداء الحرب العالمية الاولى» بقوله: في شهر تموز اعد احمد مريود العدة للرحيل الى الجوف، وانه اجتمع باصدقائه جلال البخاري وعز الدين التنوخي، عمر حمد، وعارف الشهابي، وعبدالغني العريسي، في موقع «الزلف» منه عرب «الغياث» ومن هناك انتقلوا الى موقع «الهزيم» على امل ان يجدوا الشيخ حديثة الخريشة، ولكنهم وجدوا فخذا من عشيرة السرحان وشيخهم «حمد بن بلي» فما كان من هذا الشيخ الا ان سلبهم ما يحملون من سلاح واموال وامتعة وخيول ظنا منه انهم من الدروز الذين كان على عداء معهم، ولكن احمد مريود ذهب الى الشيخ حديثة فاسترد ما سلبه السراحين». وقبل ان تكتمل الرحلة من نجاحها، عند منطقة الجوف لينتقلوا الى الحجاز، اجتهد نواف الشعلان «وكان اميرا على الجوف» ان يركبوا القطار الى المدينة المنورة وينضموا الى الامير فيصل، ولكن السلطات العثمانية القت القبض عليهم بوشاية من طبيب كردي كان يعرفهم سابقا، ونقلوا الى دمشق وحكم عليهم بالاعدام، اما احمد مريود فبقي في السجن حتى عام 1918م. 

وعن هذه الرحلة الكفاحية التي سماها الشيخ تركي بـ «رحلة الموت والشهادة» يقول في اوراقه: «لم نكن نتوقع الانتكاسة لرحلة زعماء الحركة العربية، فقد سارت حسب الخطة المتفق عليها، ويتحمل الشيخ حمد بن بلي الجزء الاكبر من المسؤولية لانه مارس عليهم الغزو بسلب اموالهم وخيولهم مما اخر رحيلهم الى المدينة المنورة، كما يتحمل الشيخ «شهاب الفقير» زعيم عرب «الفقير» الذي طمع بجمالهم واقنعهم بالسفر بالقطار من محطة «مدائن صالح» الى المدينة المنورة، ما اوقعهم في مصيدة الاتراك، علما بان الشيخ نواف الشعلان كان رأيه ان يكون السفر الى المدينة المنورة عن طريق محطة «تبوك» وليس عن طريق محطة «مدائن صالح» ومع كل ذلك يتحمل نواف الشعلان بعض المسؤولية لانه لم يؤمن الحماية اللازمة لهم...» 

وبعد القاء القبض على مريود وجماعته، اتصل الشيخ فاضل المحاميد بالشيخ كايد المفلح ، ونصحه بالقدوم الى درعا «لان السلطات العثمانية ستقوم بالهجوم على قرية كفر سوم لالقاء القبض على الرجال الذين امنوا انتقال مريود وجماعته من كفر سوم الى الجوف» وكان الشيخ كايد من بين الاسماء فارتحل ليلا وبرفقته الشيخ تركي وقريبه المرحوم احمد بكار عبيدات، الذي كان عضو الارتباط بين الشيخ كايد والشيخ فاضل المحاميد من درعا، وحلوا ضيوفا لمدة اسبوعين عند الشيخ المحاميد، والشيخ اسماعيل الترك. وبعد اشهر قليلة، اعلن الشريف الحسين بن علي الثورة العربية الكبرى، وتوقفت كل الملاحقات بحق المعارضين للحكم التركي، ومارست سلطة الاتراك سياسة الترغيب والاستقطاب، عن هذه السياسة الجديدة يقول الشيخ تركي: «جاءت الثورة العربية الكبرى بعد ان نفذت السلطات التركية اجراءات قمعية واعدامات بالعشرات من رجال الحركة الوطنية العربية، لذلك استبشرنا خيرا بالثورة، ولم تنفع السلطات التركية سياسة الاسترضاء والعفو العام الذي اصدره السلطان، ولم يتمكن جمال باشا حاكم دمشق من تبييض صفحة تاريخه الاسود عندما استضاف مشايخ الاردن ودعاهم للتعبئة العامة، وقدم لهم الهبات والعطايا، ولكنهم كانوا بقلوبهم مع ثورة الشريف، لانها السبيل لوحدة العرب».

رأيه في الجمعيات العربية السرية: 

على الرغم من ان الساحة الاردنية كانت شبه مغيبة عن نشاطات الجمعيات العربية السرية الا ان الشمال الاردني شهد عام 1916م، حضورا لجمعية «العربية الفتاة» وذلك بسبب الحدود المشتركة مع حوران، والعلاقات الجيدة مع زعماء ووجهاء الشمال الاردني مع زعماء ومشايخ ووجهاء الجنوب السوري، ويعود الفضل الى نشر افكار وتوجهات «العربية الفتاة» الى مجموعة من الضباط الذين شاركوا في تأسيس «جمعية العهد» ورفيقتها «الجمعية القحطانية» ومن بعدهما «العربية الفتاة» وفي مقدمة هؤلاء الضباط: علي خلقي الشرايري، وخلف محمد التل، ومحمد جلال القطب، وفواز بركات الزعبي، ومحمود ابو غنيمة، واحمد التل «ابو صعب»، وجميعهم من قضاء اربد «انذاك»، اما اوائل الذين انخرطوا في العمل السياسي في اطار هذه الجمعية فهم: سليمان السودي، عبدالقادر التل، قاسم الغرايبة، ناجي العزام، تركي الكايد، قويدر سليمان، وكانت المناشير والبيانات تصل اليهم عن طريق الطلاب: مصطفى وهبي التل، ومحمد صبحي ابو غنيمة، يقول الشيخ تركي: «كان والدي يتابع باهتام نشاطات الحركة العربية، ويدعوني الى الاهتمام وقراءة ادبيات هذه الحركة التنويرية، وكنا ننتظر العطلات المدرسية في دمشق، وقدوم الطلاب الى اربد، واكثرهم نشاطا ووعيا صبحي ابو غنيمة ومصطفى التل «عرار»، فحضورهم الى اربد، يعني لنا حضور البيانات والمناشير التي تصدر عن العربية الفتاة، ومازلت احتفظ ببعض هذه المناشير حتى الان واعتقد ان الصديق المحترم عبدالقادر التل كان يضع هذه المناشير في حفرة بالقرب من مخزن المونة، لانه قدم بعضها للامير عبدالله عندما استضافه في ديوان العائلة عام 1919م، ولا اعرف بالضبط اذا كان الامير عبدالله قد طالب بهذه المناشير...» 

ومن بين الوثائق التي وجدتها في اوراق الشيخ تركي هي : 

- رسالة المجاهد احمد الخطيب للمشاركة في عزاء السيدة ام احمد مريود، مؤرخة في 24 رجب 1223 هـجري. 

- بيان صادر عن اللجنة الوطنية بدمشق تاريخه 5/11/1919م، وعليه توقيع محب الدين الخطيب. 

- رسالة من اللجنة الوطنية بدمشق، مؤرخة يوم 10 ربيع الاول 1338 هجري، وفيها دعوة لاحد اجتماعات اللجنة العليا، ومنها لجنة قضاء عجلون الفرعية. 

- كتاب رسمي من محافظ حوران، رقم /102/ تاريخ 17 تموز 1920م، بتسمية الشيخ تركي «شيخا ورئيسا على ناحية الكفارات وعضوا في مجلس ادارة القضاء». 

- كتاب رسمي من قائم مقام قضاء عجلون، رقم -1966- تاريخ 26/5/1920م، يقضي بتسمية «تركي افندي عضوا في مجلس ادارة الولاية عضوا عن والدكم المرحوم كايد افندي المفلح ». 

كانت ملاحظاته كثيرة على المسألة التنظيمية للجمعيات العربية، وبخاصة الجمعيات، التي تأسست قبل «العربية الفتاة» لانها اهملت معظم الساحات العربية وبخاصة الساحة الاردنية، وقد جاءت هذه الملاحظات في اوراقه، وفي احاديثه الخاصة مع القوى والشخصيات السياسية الاردنية، وفي حديث مطول في الاذاعة الاردنية عام 1976م، ومن اهم ما اخذ على الجمعيات: 

اولا: انها جمعيات قليلة التوسع في دائرة الجماهير العربية «واقتصر استقطابها على الطلاب الدارسين في البلاد الاوروبية والمدن التركية، ولم تعط اهتمامها لابناء الوطن في الداخل، وان حدث ذلك فقد كان يجري على نطاق ضيق، وبخاصة بين ذوات المدن الكبرى. حتى السيد نجيب عازوري الذي دعا الى تأليف دولة عربية مستقلة عن الباب العالي كانت حركته في عزلة عن الجماهير الشعبية ولم نسمع بها الا بعد الحرب العالمية الاولى». ويؤكد الشيخ تركي على انعزالية معظم الجمعيات عن الولايات العربية «وكانت هذه الانعزالية عن الولايات وانقطاع الصلة بالقوى الوطنية السمة المميزة، لانهم يعيشون خارج البلاد....». 

ثانيا: لم تحدد هذه الجمعيات معالم الصراع لصالح الاستقلال العربي التام عن الامبراطورية العثمانية، بل ان بعض هذه الجمعيات «دعت الى ان يكون السلطان التركي ملكا على العرب والترك، وان تمنح الولايات العربية الاستقلال «الذاتي» في نطاق الدولة العثمانية». ويبدو ان الشيخ تركي كان يقصد «الجمعية القحطانية» كونها الاولى في رفع هذا الشعار . 

ثالثا: معظم تلك الجمعيات كانت تعكس مصالح الاوساط البرجوازية الوطنية مغفلة دور المنظمات الشعبية والشرائح الاجتماعية، صاحبة المصلحة الاساسية في الثورة والتغيير. 

رابعا: انفرد الشيخ تركي بتوجيه الاتهام الى شخصيات عربية كبيرة المستوى باختراق الجمعية القحطانية فيقول: «كان مركز الجمعية القحطانية في القسطنطينية ولها فروع في خمس مدن اخرى، وفي الايام الاولى من تأسيسها قامت باعمال تنظيمية عارمة الا انها لم تقم بعمل نشيط في خاتمة المطاف. وبين انه كان بين اعضائها عملاء مدسوسون ولذا اتخذ عزيز علي المصري بالتعاون مع علي خلقي الشرايري، وعزت الجندي، قرارا بحل الجمعية، واسسوا جمعية «العهد» شديدة الصرامة». ولم يذكر الشيخ تركي اسماء الذين اتهمهم بالعملاء، ونذكر ان الذين اسسوا «القحطانية» هم: عبدالكريم الخليل، والامير عادل ارسلان، وعزت الجندي، ومحمد كرد علي، وعارف الشهابي، وعلي النشاشيبي، بالاضافة الى عزيز المصري وعلي خلقي الشرايري. 

اما «الفتاة العربية» فهي سيدة الجمعيات التي استمرت في قيادة النضال الوطني. 

الشيخ تركي ومعركة تل الثعالب : 

يقول الشيخ تركي عن ادراك مخاطر اللعبة الانجليزية الفرنسية المشتركة تجاه الوطن العربي بعامة، وسورية بطبيعة خاصة، وعن بدايات التفكير بالثورة، والدعوة للجهاد المقدس دفاعا عن عروبة فلسطين، ما يلي: «بعد انتصار الحلفاء، وتحرير الحجاز وبلاد الشام، ورفع العلم العربي في سماء دمشق، وموقف الحلفاء من طموحات الامير فيصل، تأكد ان قوى الشر الغربية ستنقلب على العرب، فتداعت الزعامات الوطنية في الشمال الاردني لعقد مؤتمر يقررون فيه الهجوم على المعسكرات البريطانية والمستوطنات اليهودية في الشمال الفلسطيني، فتحقق ذلك بعقد مؤتمر «قم» يوم 6 نيسان 1920م، في ديوان الشيخ ناجي العزام». 

ومن الشخصيات الوطنية التي شاركت بهذا المؤتمر الوطني التاريخي نذكر الأسماء التالية : 
كايد مفلح عبيدات- سليمان السوري- حسين علي الطوالبة- محمد الحسين حمادنة- راشد الخزاعي- عبدالقادر التل- شحادة التل- رشيد التل- عبدالمجيد الدلقموني- محمد المقبل- مصطفى حجازي- حسن عبدالوالي- محمود فنيش نصيرات- فارع النمر- كليب الشريدة- محمد الشريدة- محمد الحمود الخصاونة- نجيب فركوح- محمود الخالد- فارع النمر- قفطان عبيدات- عزام جبر عبيدات- ناصر فواز بركات الزعبي- مشوح ابو العين- سالم الهنداوي- محمد الغزاوي- عقاب الظاهر- عبدالرحمن ارشيدات- فالح السمرين- قويدر السليمان- ناجي العزام-تركي كايد عبيدات . 

ويقول الدكتور شحادة الناطور في مقالة له في جريدة «الشعب» العدد «2567» الصادر يوم 12/5/1990م، «ومن بين قرارات مؤتمر «تم» توجيه الدعوة الى وجهاء فلسطين: يوسف الايك، ومحمد المغربي، ومحمود شتيوي، وعبدالله الفاهوم، ونايف الزعبي...» 

ويذكر الشيخ تركي بان اصغر اعضاء المؤتمر سنا واشدهم حماسة هما «الشاعر الكبير مصطفى وهبي التل، ومحمد صبحي ابو غنيمة، حيث حضرا من دمشق للمشاركة بالمؤتمر» وتقول الاستاذة هدى ابو غنيمة عن مشاركة والدها في مؤتمر «قم» في محاضرتها، يوم 4 نيسان 1998م بجامعة اليرموك ما يلي: «في الساعة الواحدة ظهر يوم السادس من نيسان سنة 1920م، التقت الزعامات العشائرية والسياسية والقوى الوطنية الاردنية ووجهاء فلسطين في لواء عجلون في قرية «قم» وعقدت اجتماعها التاريخي الذي اطلقت عليه اسم مؤتمر قم برئاسة الشيخ ناجي العزام زعيم ناحية الوسطية، وذلك بناء على اقتراح اللجنة التحضيرية للمؤتمر التي كان محمد صبحي ابو غنيمة من اعضائها وهو لم يتجاوز الثامنة عشرة من عمره، والقى كلمة حماسة اكد فيها على حق العرب بالمقاومة ورفض السياسة البريطانية، التي ترمي الى سلخ فلسطين عن الوطن، وتقديمها هدية مجانية لليهود، الذين بدأوا باقامة المستوطنات في اراضي سمخ وجوارها، باشراف القوات البريطانية، وبحماية من المندوب البريطاني صموئيل اليهودي....». 

كانت معركة «تل الثعالب» بالقرب من سمخ» اول التجارب النضالية للشيخ تركي، ضد الجيش البريطاني ومعسكراته، وضد المستوطنات اليهودية في الشمال الفلسطيني.. وقبل التوجه الى ارض المعركة قال له والده الشيخ كايد ، المكلف من المؤتمرين بقيادة الهجوم وادارة المعركة: «اريدك يا ولدي ان تكون قدوة المجاهدين ومثلهم الاعلى، لا تفكر الا بالنصر وطرد اليهود وملاحقتهم. ان اعين الرجال ستكون باتجاهك، اوصيك بالثبات، فالانسان لا يموت الا مرة واحدة، واشرف انواع الموت الشهادة على تراب فلسطين، ومن اجل فلسطين لان مقدساتها امانة في اعناق جميع المسلمين واولهم نحن العرب». 

وكان المقاتل تركي عند مستوى توصية والده فقال له: «اني لها يا والدي، ولن اكون الا ما تريد ان اكون، المجاهد المقاتل من اجل فلسطين وعروبتها.. اقسم بين يديك سأقاتل خلف خطوط العدو، وسأحمي رفاقي باذن الله....» 

كانت مهمة الفارس تركي قيادة المجموعة الثالثة المؤلفة من اربعين مجاهدا، يعاونه في قيادتها المجاهد الكبير عبدالرحمن العبويني، ومهمتها القتال خلف خطوط العدو بعد ان تلتقي بالمجموعات الفلسطينية القادمة من بيسان الى ارض المعركة، بناء على اتفاق مسبق مع المجاهدين عبدالله الفاهوم ومحمود شتيوي، وبدأت المعركة، ونترك الحديث للقائد البريطاني الجنرال «كركبرايد» الذي قال في تقرير بعثه الى حكومته يوم 22 نيسان 1920م، والمحفوظ في دار الوثائق البريطانية تحت رقم /126/24/ ما يلي: «وعند اقترابنا من الجسر فوق نهر الاردن، سمعنا اصوات عيارات نارية من جهة الشرق، وفي البداية حسبنا انها العيارات التي يطلقها الجنود عند اجراء التمارين، ولكن الاصوات لم تلبث ان تبدلت من اصوات عيارات متفرقة الى صليل اطلاق نار لا يسمعه المرء الا في اشتباك كبير. ومرت طائرة فوق رؤوسنا وشاهدناها تلقي قنابلها على سفوح التلال الشرقية قبل ان تعود وتهبط بالقرب من محطة السكة ومضينا الى الامام ولم نلبث ان رأينا نحو ثلاثين او اربعين من الخيالة العرب يتجهون نحونا بادرنا الى الفرار بصورة مخزية: 

فلحقنا العرب مسرعين وهم يطلقون النار بين الفينة والاخرى باتجاهنا، ولم يكفوا عن مطاردتنا الا بعد ان صرنا من المحطة على بضع مئات من الخيالة العرب». 

وعن الطائرة البريطانية التي كانت تقصف التلال الشرقية يقول كركبرايد: «تبين لنا ان الطائرة البريطانية التي كنا شاهدناها، قد هبطت لان الطيار اصيب بجرح خطير من طلقة بندقية، كما تبين ان اصابات وقعت في الجنود، وكان احدهم ضابط اشارة، اطل من النافذة فاصابته طلقة في صدره». وماذا يقول الشيخ تركي عن هذه المعركة؟؟ 

«كانت الخطة تقتضي بتقدم مجموعتي «وهي الثالثة من اصل خمس مجموعات» وهي اصغر المجموعات عددا لان قتالنا كان خلف خطوط العدو، وحسب الاتفاق مع الضابط العربي في الجيش البريطاني محمد الهندي، ان ندخل المعسكر ونأسر الجنود ونستولي على الاسلحة بعد استسلامهم، فاندفعت باتجاه المعسكر، واشتبكت مع قوات الجيش البريطاني، ومجموعات يهودية بقيادة يوسف ابو ريشة، الذين بادروا هم باطلاق النار، ولم يستطع محمد الهندي معالجة الامر، امام هذا التطور وبعدما شاهدنا الطائرات تقصف المجموعات الاخرى قررت ان يكون قتالنا حتى الشهادة، وان يكون هدفنا قتل اكبر عدد من اليهود والانكليز، وبينما كنا في هذه الحالة جاءتنا النجدة وسلمنا من الموت». 

عن نجدة المجموعة الثالثة وانقاذها من قصف الطائرات البريطانية، يقول الاستاذ سليمان الموسى في كتابه «صور من البطولة» صفحة /162/ ما يلي: «وقد استذكر الشيخ كايد المفلح ، ولده تركي ، الذي كان يطارد ومجموعته فلول اليهود.. فخاف على ارواح المجاهدين ان تذهب من دون مقابل. وخشي ان يتراجع وان ينقطع حبل الاتصال مع تلك الفئة المتقدمة، فلا يكون بمقدورها التراجع فيما بعد واللحاق بهم، ومن هنا، فانه عقد عزمه على التراجع، بعد ان اتضح انه ومن معه لا قبل لهم بمواجهة اسلحة العدو التي دخلت المعركة بعد وصول التعزيزات والنجدات العسكرية القادمة من سمخ وبيسان وطبريا....». 

لقد تم انقاذ المجموعة الثالثة بكامل ثوارها ، ولكن الطائرات البريطانية ركزت على قوة الانقاذ، فاستشهد الشيخ كايد وشقيقه المجاهد فندي، وابن شقيقه سلطان، وابن عمه قفطان ، كما استشهد في هذه المعركة المجاهد محمد الحجات ، وثلاثة من مجاهدي حوران ، وجدت رؤوسهم مقطوعة بارض المعركة. 

ثمن الملك فيصل وحكومته العربية الفعل الجهادي الذي اقدم عليه اهل الشمال الاردني، وتأثر كثيرا لاستشهاد الشيخ كايد، فاصدر امرا لمتصرف لواء الحوران بتكريم الشيخ تركي الكايد، بتعيينه زعيما لناحية الكفارات وعضوا لمجلس ادارة القضاء، فصدر الامر الاداري التالي: «بناء على الامر الصادر من جانب معالي متصرف حوران المؤرخ في 17 تموز 1920م، رقم «102»، ولنا الحق بتعيينكم شيخا ورئيسا على ناحية الكفارات وعضوا في مجلس ادارة القضاء على ان يصير انتخابكم مجددا عند انتخاب اعضاء مجلس الادارة، ولاجله صار ابلاغكم ذلك. وتسطير هذا المنشور في ديوان قائم مقامية قضاء عجلون. تحريرا 26/5/1920». 

بعد مضي سنة كاملة على معركة تل الثعالب، وبالتحديد يوم 20 نيسان 1921م، قامت الطائرات البريطانية بغارة غاشمة على قرية كفرسوم واستهدفت منزل الشهيد كايد ، فاصابت الشاب خلف الكايد ابن الشهيد في كتفه، وبعد مدة لم تكن طويلة توفي الشاب خلف ، ربما من تأثير الاصابة، فعلق الشيخ على هذه الحادثة بقوله: 

«ان بريطانيا تعرف جيدا، ان قرانا ومنازلنا ستكون بتصرف اخواننا احرار سورية، واننا سنكون معهم في ثورتهم على الفرنسيين، لذلك قصفوا منزلنا».

نصرة أحـرار سـوريـة 

بعد دخول القوات الفرنسية مدينة دمشق، اصدر الجنرال غورو مجموعة من القرارات والتعليمات والاحكام التي تضبط سيطرته على سورية الداخلية، والتي تحد في تلك الظروف من تفكير بالمجابهة الشعبية- فكل القوى الوطنية والشخصيات السياسية والحزبية والعسكرية في حالة احباط ومرارة بعد انتكاسة ميسلون وسقوط الحكومة العربية، ولم تعد تعرف مصيرها ولا الى اي مكان تتجه فكانت الصدمة قوية، والانتكاسة اقوى، ولم يدم التفكير طويلا، فالتوجه الى الاردن هو الخيار المؤقت لمعظم احرار سورية، ومن الاردن سيبدأ العمل الثوري الجهادي، وتنظيم المقاومة الشعبية، وحرب الجهاد المقدس ضد الاحتلال الفرنسي، لان شرق الاردن ظلت حوالي تسعة اشهر في حالة من الفراغ السياسي والاداري وبلا حكومة مركزية تحافظ على الامن والنظام، فقد قضى جيش الاحتلال الفرنسي على استقلال سورية الطبيعية في شهر تموز 1920م، ولم يتقدم لاحتلال الاردن لانها ضمن منطقة النفوذ البريطاني بموجب اتفاقية المؤامرة المعروفة باتفاقية سايكس - بيكو. ولم يكن لدى الانكليز- كما يقول لورنس- قوات كافية لفرض الامن في المنطقة، لهذا فان الوضع الخاص في الاردن كان عظيم الفائدة للوطنيين الذين غادروا دمشق مع الملك فيصل، وللمجاهدين الثوار الذين غادروا مواقعهم القتالية بعد الاحتلال الفرنسي وتوجهوا الى الاردن، وبخاصة ثوار الجولان وحوران وجبل الدروز، فقد اصبحت الساحة الاردنية قاعدة متقدمة لهم، من اراضيها انطلقت العمليات الجهادية، ومن اهلها لاقوا كل وسائل الدعم المادي والعسكري والادبي. 

ونظرا للعلاقات التاريخية القديمة بين المجاهد احمد مريود والشيخ تركي الكايد ووالده الشهيد كايد ، توجه مريود الى كفرسوم على رأس مجموعة من المجاهدين قيل ان عددهم تجاوز الثلاثمائة مجاهد. 

يقول الاستاذ سليمان الموسى في كتابه «صور من البطولة» عن نزوح ثوار الجولان الى الاردن ما يلي: «... اما احمد مريود، فقد جاء الى الاردن على رأس جماعة مسلحة من رجاله الى قرية كفرسوم، فنزلوا ضيوفا على عشيرة العبيدات، فاحسن رجالها وفادتهم واحتفلوا واحتفوا بهم واعدوا لهم دور السكن طيلة عامين». 

وحول هذا الحدث يقول الشيخ احمد تركي عبيدات، ما يلي: «وصل ثوار الجولان الى كفرسوم في الاسبوع الاول من شهر اب 1920، والقرية مازالت تلبس السواد حدادا على ارواح شهداء معركة «تل الثعالب» وقد استقبلوا عند مشارف القرية من شمالها، استقبالا حافلا، وكان والدي وعمي «عزام» في مقدمة المستقبلين، وقد بدأت مرحلة جديدة من النضال ضد المستعمرين.. ان ما حدث بين اهل القرية وبين المجاهدين الذين اختاروا كفرسوم ملاذا لهم وقاعدة لنضالهم، اشبه بالذي حدث ما بين المهاجرين والانصار على يد رسولنا الكريم يوم هجرته من مكة المكرمة الى المدينة المنورة، لقد وضع مشايخ القرية كل ما يملكون بتصرفهم، واقتسموا واياهم الارض والمنازل، واصبحوا عائلة واحدة، ومازالت بعض الاراضي حتى الان تعرف بارض آل مريود وجماعتهم، ومنها ارض «المربعة» و «الكسارة» وكانت المدة التي قضوها في كفرسوم تزيد عن الثلاثة اعوام، ومازالت العلاقات بيننا وبينهم جيدة». 

وفي 11 اب 1920م، اقام الشيخ تركي حفلا تكريميا للمجاهدين ولقيادة حزب الاستقلال وفي هذا اللقاء التاريخي اعلن الشيخ تركي حالة التآخي بين المجاهدين واهالي قرية كفرسوم وقال في كلمة مؤثرة ذكر بعض فقراتها المؤرخ السوري احمد عطا الله في كتابه «صور مشرقة من نضال حوران» صفحة /127/: «.. هذه كفرسوم ... تعود من جديد، تحتضن الثوار ابطال معارك الحولة، والقنيطرة، ومرجعيون، وميسلون، كما احتضنت عام 1915م، جلال البخاري وعز الدين التنوخي وسعيد حمد وغيرهم من احرار سورية الذين لجأوا الى كفرسوم هربا من ظلم السفاح جمال باشا، واليوم نتشرف بوجودكم بيننا، انتم المهاجرون ونحن الانصار، نقتسم واياكم كسرة الخبز، والارض والمزارع والبيوت.. هذا عهد الله بيننا حتى يهون الامر للجميع.. باسم عشيرتي وباسم قرى الكفارات، اعلن التآخي بيننا. اللهم اشهد.. واهلا وسهلا بكم». 

دوره ورأيـه في حـكــومـة اربد المحـليـة 

شارك الشيخ تركي في المباحثات التي جرت بين زعماء الشمال الاردني ونائب المندوب السامي البريطاني «سموست» في بلدة «ام قيس» يوم 2 ايلول 1920م، ونتج عن تلك المباحثات تشكيل حكومة اربد المحلية، وعززت حكومة اربد عملها التشريعي بانتخابات جرت في شهر كانون الاول، فاز فيها تركي الكايد وحسين الطوالبة عن ناحية الكفارات، وكلف الشيخ تركي من قبل الحكومة والمجلس الاداري التشريعي بتنظيم العلاقة مع قيادة حزب الاستقلال وجناحة العسكري بقيادة المجاهد مصطفى الخليلي، وعن منجزات حكومة اربد ودورها في تفعيل العمل الجهادي للسوريين الثوار ضد الاحتلال الفرنسي، قال الشيخ تركي في اوراقه: «لم اعرف في حياتي اكثر من زعماء الشمال الاردني اخلاصا للوطن والوحدة مع احترامي وتقديري لابناء الوطن عامة. كنا نسعى الى تأسيس رابطة وطنية تشمل كل الاراضي الاردنية وبعض المناطق في الجنوب السوري واللبناني، لذلك قدمنا كل ما نملك لاخواننا ثوار سورية، وكانت ميزانية الحكومة باشراف اخي عبدالقادر التل، موضوعة بتصرف المجاهدين، وذات يوم زار «سمرست» مقر الحكومة وكان واجب الضيافة ان لا يذهب الى طبريا قبل تناول الغداء، الا ان عبدالقادر التل رفض الفكرة بشدة «لان ثمن الغداء نشتري به ذخيرة للمجاهدين» وضحكنا جميعا ووافقنا على اجتهاده ولم يتناول عندنا الا الشاي والقهوة المرة، واذكر ان الاستاذ حسن ابو غنيمة علق على ذلك بقوله: «الله عمره ما يموت من الجوع، خليه يأكل سمك من طبريا...». 

وكان رجال الدرك يشرفون على تأمين الاسلحة والتموين للثوار، وكان خلف افندي التل يرصد لهم تحركات الجيش الفرنسي في مناطق الشريعة والزوية». 

وعن الرغبة في توحيد الحكومات المحلية الثلاث «اربد- السلط-الكرك-» يقول الشيخ تركي: «ارادت حكومة اربد ان توحد الحكومات المحلية الاخرى التي تشكلت قبل حكومة اربد، لكن الانكليز كانوا وراء كل خلاف، وقد ارسلنا الى حكومة السلط المحلية وكانت برئاسة مظهر رسلان، والى حكومة الكرك، وكانت برئاسة رفيفان المجالي، عدة رسائل من اجل وحدة البلاد، ولكن لم تنفع كل الاساليب في اقناع الاخرين، بل زاد على الطين بلة عندما تشكلت اربع حكومات اخرى في اللواء الشمالي، ولو طالت الامور اكثر لشكل كل مختار في قريته حكومة، فجاء الامير عبدالله من الحجاز وشكل اول حكومة مركزية موحدة في تاريخ الاردن الحديث». 

وعلى الرغم من كل ذلك، فقد نهجت حكومة اربد المحلية نهجا عربيا، واخذت على عاتقها مد الثوار العرب بالاسلحة والمال، وامنت لهم الامن والامان يقول المجاهد «احمد بارافي» احد قيادة ثورة الجولان في اوراقه المحفوظة لدى قيادة اتحاد الكتاب العرب- فرع القنيطرة ما يلي: «عندما تسير في شوارع اربد او في شوارع قراها، لا يلزمك اخفاء ما تحمل من سلاح، لان الاهالي في هذه المناطق عيونهم لك لا عليك...» 

حـديث الذكريات 

عندما كان الشيخ تركي لاجئا سياسيا في دمشق من عام 1958 الى عام 1965، كنت ازوره مساء كل يوم خميس، فهو بالاضافة الى زعامته العشائرية يكون ابن عمتي وزوج خالتي، وغالبا يكون الحديث عن احداث وذكريات بدايات تأسيس الامارة الاردنية وعندما تكتمل الجلسة بحضور نخبة من اللاجئين الاردنيين، تتحول الجلسة الى ندوة سياسية كنت انا المستفيد الاكثر منها، حيث كنت اصغرهم سنا، واكثرهم اهتماما بهذه الاحداث التي اصبحت من التاريخ الاردني الحديث، ومرجعا لابحاثي ودراساتي عن الاردن ورواده الاوائل. 

وعن رأيه في بدايات التأسيس وقدوم الامير عبدالله من الحجاز الى معان وعمان يقول : 
الشيخ تركي : «يوم وصول الامير عبدالله الى معان، في 21 تشرين الثاني 1920، اطلعنا علي خلقي «رئيس حكومة اربد المحلية» على رسالة من القائد فؤاد سليم الذي اصبح اول قائد للجيش الاردني، يبشرنا بقدوم الامير عبدالله، والذي بنيته القيام بحركات ضد الاحتلال الفرنسي، وانه يفضل ان يجتمع بزعماء البلاد ورجال النهضة في معان قبل الشروع بالتحركات.. وقد رحبنا بقدوم الامير، واخبره علي باشا الشرايري، بان اربد وقراها مستعدة لتشكيل قوة عسكرية نظامية وشعبية من ثلاثة الاف مقاتل، لكن الانكليز لا يسمحون بقيام الحركات في منطقة داخل نفوذهم.. وتلقينا عدة رسائل من الشخصيات التي ذهبت الى معان، من احمد مريود، ومن خلف افندي التل، ومن الشريف علي الحارثي، شبيهة بالرسالة التي بعثها فؤاد سليم». 

وعن مواضع الاتفاق والاختلاف مع الامير عبدالله، يقول الشيخ تركي: «كانت شروطنا متوافقة مع بيان الامير عبدالله، من حيث تشكيل الجيش العربي النظامي القادر على منازلة القوات الفرنسية، وتشكيل حكومة عربية مستقلة تعيد وحدة بلاد الشام، وحل الحكومات المحلية التي لم تستطع سد الفراغ السياسي والاداري والامني في البلاد، ولكن اختلافنا كان حول المراهنة على صداقة بريطانيا، وكان رأينا، ان بريطانيا دولة مخادعة وغير وفية وهي بالتالي دولة متآمرة على وحدة بلاد الشام، وشريكة فرنسا في تقسيم بلادنا، ويكفي انها صاحبة مشروع «الوطن القومي لليهود» من خلال وعد بلفور سيء الذكر، وكان علي باشا يكره الانكليز كثيرا لانهم اعتقلوه في العراق وسجنوه في الهند، ولم يخرج من معتقله الا بعد مفاوضات مطولة، ذكر تفاصيلها في مذكراته». 

مشكلة ترسيم الحدود مع جبل الدروز 

تعد مشكلة الحدود مع جبل الدروز من اصعب المشاكل التي ظهرت بعد تأسيس الامارة، وكانت فكرة ترسيم الحدود بين المنطقتين فكرة فرنسية للحد من العمليات الجهادية ضد الدوريات الفرنسية، يقول الشيخ تركي حول هذه المشكلة: «لم يستطع مشايخ شرقي الاردن ومشايخ جبل الدروز التوصل الى اتفاق بشأن الحدود، وكانت المشكلة حول /13/ قرية معظمها من الخرب المهجورة، ومراع يصل امتدادها الى الازرق جنوبا، وهي بالاساس لعبة فرنسية- بريطانية هدفها تخريب العلاقات الجهادية القائمة بيننا وبينهم، لينعكس هذا الخلاف سلبا على المجاهدين الذين يتخذون من هذه المنطقة مراكز عبور باتجاه سورية الداخلية، ففي 9 اب 1921م، اجتمعنا في الرمثا في منزل الشيخ فواز بركات الزعبي وحضر عن الجانب الاردني: سليمان باشا السوري، والشيخ منصور القاضي، والشيخ عبدالقادر التل، والشيخ قويدر سليمان عبيدات، وفالح السمرين، ومشايخ غيرهم من بني حسن وبني خالد، وحضر من الدروز: اسد الاطرش، وعبدالغفار الاطرش، وسليم الاطرش، ومن حوران حضر فاضل المحاميد، ومصطفى الخليلي، وخليل بصلة، بالاضافة الى صاحب الدعوة الشيخ فواز البركات، وكان اسد الاطرش اقلهم تشددا بموقفة لانه كان بالاساس مع ضم حوران وجبل الدروز الى الاردن، ولكنه مع اعتبار بعض القرى المتنازع عليها مشتركة للرعي بين الطرفين.. ولما اشتد النقاش قلت للسيد سليم الاطرش: «ماذا سيقول عنا الانجليز وشريكتهم فرنسا ونحن على خلاف حول ارض نناضل من اجل وحدتها؟ وتدخل مصطفى الخليلي وقال: نحن لا نعترف بالحدود سواء رسمها المشايخ او حكام الانتداب، انها لعبة استعمارية وبدعة تقسيمية، يجوز لنا عدم الاخذ بها حتى تتحرر ارضنا ونصبح سادتها، والى ذلك اليوم يفرجها الله.. ولم نصل الى حل يرضي الطرفين، وتجمد الخلاف حتى رسمت الحدود الحالية...» 

اربـد تنتصر للمجاهد ابراهيم هنانو 

لجأ المجاهد ابراهيم هنانو الى الاردن ، وكان بضيافة الامير عبدالله، وقرر السفر الى القاهرة، فسلمه الامير كتابا للمندوب السامي البريطاني لتسهيل سفره الى القاهرة، ولكن السلطات البريطانية اعتقلته وسلمته الى السلطات الفرنسية يوم 14 اب 1921م، فهب الشعب الاردني هبة واحدة، وانطلقت المظاهرات في عمان والسلط واربد، وقام الجنرال «بيلك» باعتقال مجموعة من الاردنيين من بينهم: علي خلقي الشراريي، والاخوين صالح وتوفيق النجداوي، وظلت المظاهرات في مدينة اربد مستمرة حتى افرجت السلطات الفرنسية عن ابراهيم هنانو، يقول الشيخ تركي: «سمعنا خبر اعتقال ابراهيم هنانو «قائد الثورة في الشمال السوري» من الشيخ ضيف الله الشبول «من قرية الشجرة» حيث كنا في زيارة الى الامير محمود الفاعور، المخيم مع جماعته في عين راحوب، وكان معي في الزيارة: سليمان السوري، وعبدالقادر التل ومنصور القاضي، ومحمود الفنيش، ودخل علينا ضيف الله غاضبا يلعن الانكليز لانهم لم يحترموا مشاعر الامير الذي توسط للمجاهد السوري هنانو عند المندوب السامي بتسهيل سفره الى القاهرة، فتحركنا فورا الى اربد، وطلبنا من التجار اغلاق دكاكينهم، واعلنا الاضراب، وابرقنا الى الامير عبدالله نستنكر ما قام به الانكليز، واعتبار فعلتهم المشينة اهانة للشعب الاردني والى هيبة الحكم بعامة، وفي اليوم التالي اجتمعنا في مضافة آل التل، وقررنا اعلان الاضراب والمظاهرات بعد صلاة الظهر الى جانبنا قوات الدرك وكان ذلك اليوم مشهودا لجميع مشايخ ووجهاء عائلات اربد، وعندما زار الامير عبدالله مدينة اربد قال لوجهائها: انتم نخوة الوطن، وعزوتي في الشدائد، والحمد لله لم يصب ضيفنا هنانو الاذى الذي كنا نتوقعه من الفرنسيين، ولو حصل لكان خيبة لنا جميعا...».

كتاب مفتوح من عبد القادر التل الى الامير عبدالله حول المضايقات التي تتعرض لها الحركة الوطنية 

تركي والمعارضة السياسية : 

يوضح لنا الكتاب المفتوح الذي وجهه السيد عبدالقادر التل الى سمو الامير عبد الله بن الحسين بتاريخ 11 شباط 1925م، ونشرته جريدة الكرمل في حيفا بتاريخ 21 شباط 1925م، بمناسبة توقيع عريضة مع عدد من الشيوخ حول: 

1- تأسيس مجلس نيابي 

2- ترجيح تعيين الاكفاء للوظائف من ابناء الاردن 

3- سن قانون وتشكيل مجلس تعود له مسؤولية النظار «الوزراء» 

4- حل حزب «ام القرى» حزب رئيس المجلس التنفيذي علي رضا الركابي. 

ويعدد في كتابه المضايقات التي تعرض لها هو وغيره من وجهاء المنطقة الذين يطالبون بحقوقهم او ينتقدون الاعمال التي لا تقبلها العدالة كحجز سليمان باشا، السودي في بلدته، ومنعه مبارحتها، ومراقبة الشيخ تركي الكايد ومنعه من الاختلاط بالناس في اربد وعمان، «وجلبهما من بلدتيهما الى المركز عند اللزوم واعادتهما اليهما مخفورين بالجند» 

واضاف الزعيم الوطني عبدالقادر التل «ان الهدف من هذه الاعمال ان يكون الاهالي صما بكما عميا اذلاء خاضعين لكل غدر يقع عليهم». 

وانهى «التل» كتابه المفتوح ملتمسا من الامير عبدالله ان يطبق القانون ان كان هو وغيره من زعماء المنطقة يخالفون القانون «واذا كانت هذه الاعمال كيفية فارجو الضرب على ايدي كل من يتجرأ على ايقاعها ويعبث بحرية الشرع والقانون لتسود الحرية المطلقة، والعدل الذي هو اساس الملك في بلاد انت اميرها». 

يقول الدكتور ممدوح الروسان في محاضرته يوم 5نيسان 1998م، بجامعة اليرموك عن الكتاب المفتوح الذي ارسله عبدالقادر التل الى الامير عبدالله، ونتائجه ما يلي: «بسبب ذلك تعرض عبدالقادر التل للمضايقة، واخرج من العاصمة، ولما وصل اربد داهم بيته وكيل الحاكم الاداري توفيق سنو مع الجند في الساعة الثالثة والنصف صباحا، وكان عنده في بيته انئذ ضيفا سليمان باشا السودي، فاخذه الشرطي واخرجه من البيت وسلمه لوكيل الحاكم». 

وتكررت المطالبة بوضع دستور للبلاد، وتأسيس مجلس نيابي منتخب، ففي تشرين الاول 1926م، زار دار الحكومة في عمان وفد مؤلف من عشرين من رجالات البلاد منهم: مثقال الفايز، وعلي حديثة الخريشا، وزعل المجالي، ومحمد المحيسن، وصالح العوران، وعيسى مدانات، وعبدالمهدي الشمايلة، وشمس الدين سامي، وطاهر الجقة، وتركي كايد عبيدات، وعبدالقادر التل، وسليمان السودي وقدموا هذه المطالب لرئيس الوزراء حسن خالد ابو الهدى الذي وعدهم بتلبية هذه المطالب بعد عرضها على الامير عبدالله. 

وعندما زار الامير عبدالله مدينة اربد في 25 تشرين الاول، طالبه وجهاء المنطقة بمجلس نيابي، وتحدث في هذا اللقاء الشيخ تركي الكايد، بالنيابة عن مشايخ المنطقة، وركز في حديثه على تأسيس المجلس النيابي بدلا من المجلس التشريعي. واتهم في حديثه رئيس الوزراء حسن خالد ابو الهدى «بمخالفة تعليمات وتوجيهات سموكم، وانه لا يضعك في صورة رغائب الشعب، ويهددنا دائما بقانون منع الجرائم، وكأن المطالبة بحرية الشعب، وتحقيق العدالة من الجرائم التي يعاقب عليها القانون، نريد من رئيس المجلس التنفيذي «رئيس الوزراء» ان يحكم البلاد بموجب تكليفك السامي له وليس بموجب تعليمات واوامر المعتمد البريطاني» فرد الامير عبدالله بقوله: «انه من السابق لاوانه تلبية طلبكم، ويكفيكم، الان المجلس التشريعي، وعندما تثبت الامة كفاءتها وقدرتها على تولي المصالح العامة يقوم مجلس نيابي». 

- الموقف من معاهدة 1928م : 

وقع حسن خالد ابو الهدى بالنيابة عن الامير عبدالله، واللورد «بلومر»، المندوب السامي البريطاني في فلسطين، بالنيابة عن ملك بريطانيا، المعاهدة الاردنية- البريطانية، في 20 شباط 1928م، وكانت هذه المعاهدة من اعداد وزارة المستعمرات البريطانية، ولم تجر بشأنها مفاوضات بين الاردن وبريطانيا. شأنها في ذلك شأن القانون الاساسي «الدستور» الذي صدر في نيسان 1928م. 

وعلى اثر نشر المعاهدة اضربت منطقة عجلون «اربد» عن العمل في 9 نيسان/1928م، وابرق عدد من الشيوخ والزعماء الى الامير عبدالله يقولون: «نحتج بشدة على المعاهدة، نحيطكم علما ان الامة لا تقبل قطعا معاهدات اشبه بصكوك الاستعباد» واستمر الاضراب حتى يوم 13 نيسان/1928م، واعتقل عدد من زعماء المعارضة يذكر منهم الدكتور ممدوح الروسان: «مصطفى وهبي التل- علي خلقي الشرايري- سليمان السودي- راشد الخزاعي- عبدالقادر التل- نجيب الشريدة». اما الشيخ تركي الكايد فقد احتجز في خيمة مجاورة لخيمة الامير عبدالله لمدة ستة ايام كان خلالها يحاور الامير في سيئات المعاهدة، ويحاول الامير اقناعه بانها معاهدة مؤقتة لا بد من وقوعها في ظروف الانتداب، وهي التي لو اقرت سيتحقق تأسيس المجلس النيابي، وبعد ذلك سنطالب بتعديل الكثير من موادها، الا ان الشيخ تركي اصر على موقفه رافضا المعاهدة بكل بنودها، يقول في ذلك الشيخ احمد تركي عبيدات: «كان والدي من بين الشيوخ وزعماء منطقة عجلون الذين ابرقوا لسمو الامير عبدالله، يحتجون على المعاهدة البريطانية، وكان اسمه من الاسماء التي اختارها حسن خالد ابو الهدى للاعتقال والنفي، واستخدام القوة، وتطبيق قانون منع الجرائم بحقهم، الا ان الشيخ كليب الشريدة تطوع امام الامير بمحاولة اقناع والدي بحسنات المعاهدة، او ببعض بنودها، فاستدعي للديوان الاميري وكان برفقته الشيخ كليب، وكان كليب يحرص على عدم تعرض والدي للاذى بحكم الخؤولة بينهما، واستمرت المفاوضات بينهم لاكثر من ستة ايام، ولما عرف والدي باعتقال سليمان السودي وعبدالقادر التل وراشد الخزاعي، اعتبر نفسه بحكم المعتقل ولكن بطريقة مختلفة، ويبدو ان الامير تفهم موقف والدي بعد ان قال له: «لقد قاتلت مع والدي في معركة تل الثعالب، واستشهد والدي وكدت ان اقتل مثله، دفاعا عن فلسطين والاردن، حملت السلاح ضد اليهود والانجليز عام 1920م، وليس من المعقول ان اوافق على سياستهم في الاردن، وهذه المعاهدة مؤامرة على البلاد والعباد، وعلى استقلال امارتكم، وعلى هيبة الحكم والنظام، وانت سيد البلاد...» وفي يوم 27 نيسان 1928م، قام الامير بزيارة الى مدينة اربد وتجدد الحوار حول المعاهدة الا ان زعماء المعارضة في الشمال اصروا على مواقفهم السابقة، واشير الى ان عارف العارف رئيس الحكومة بالوكالة قام باطلاق سراح المعتقلين». عن لقاء الامير عبدالله بزعماء المعارضة في الشمال، يقول الدكتور ممدوح الروسان في ندوة «رواد من الاردن» التي عقدها «المنتدى الثقافي- اربد» يومي 4-5 نيسان 1998م، ما يلي: «التقى الامير عبدالله مع زعماء المعارضة في ديوان قائد المنطقة، وقد ابتدأ حديثه مع زعماء المعارضة بقوله: نحمد الله على اعتدال الطقس، ونحمده ايضا على اعتدال القلوب التي كانت قد تغيرت علينا.. فاجابه سليمان السودي بقوله: وان كان الطقس قد اعتدل فالقلوب على ما تعهد سموك من الاخلاص للسدة الهاشمية، اخلاصنا يزيدها ثباتا على مبادئها الوطنية، واستمرارا على رفض المعاهدة. ولم تنجح مساعي الامير باقناع المعارضة باهمية المعاهدة، فسارع رئيس الحكومة حسن خالد ابو الهدى واتهمهم بالعمل على الحاق الاردن بفلسطين». 

لم تمر غلطة رئيس الحكومة بدون رد فعل من قبل سليمان السودي، وعلي خلقي، وتركي الكايد، وعلى نيازي التل، وكان كلام ورد النيازي شديد اللهجة فخاطبه قائلا: «نحن لم نقل، ولا يمكن ان نقول بالحكم المباشر ولا بالانضمام الى فلسطين، ولا يمكننا ان «نتنكلز» اي «المشايعة للانكليز» كما- تنكلز، وتصهين سوانا من سماسرة روتنبرغ». وكان يقصد حسن خالد ابو الهدى. 

وعن فشل المفاوضات مع زعماء المعارضة في الشمال الاردني، يقول الدكتور ممدوح الروسان: «وقد غادر الامير اربد دون اقناع المعارضة في المعاهدة، وطلب ارسال وفد الى عمان بردهم النهائي، وذهب وفد الى عمان مؤلف من : علي خلقي الشرايري، والشيخ عمر الملكاوي، وعلي نيازي التل، وابلغوا الامير رأي المعارضة وهو رفض المعاهدة، فطلب الامير من متصرف اربد إشخاص زعمائها اليه باسرع ما يمكن املا في ان يغيروا رأيهم الذي ابلغه علي خلقي وعلي نيازي والملكاوي للامير، ولكن المعارضة ابلغوا الامير بانهم على مواقفهم من رفض المعاهدة». 

ويذكر سليمان الموسى في كتابه «امارة شرقي الاردن» ان زعماء المعارضة في الشمال الاردني هم : محمد صبحي ابو غنيمة، مصطفى وهبي التل- عبدالعزيز الكايد- سلطي الابراهيم الايوب- علي نيازي التل- احمد التل «ابو مصعب» سالم الهنداوي- محمود العواد حجازي- محمد الرفاعي- قاسم الهنداوي- فالح السمرين البدارنة- محمود الفنيش النصيرات- والوجهاء هم الذين مثلوا لواء اربد في المؤتمرات الوطنية من المؤتمر الاول الى المؤتمر الخامس... 

مفهوم المعارضة السياسية عند الشيخ تركي : 

يمكن اعتبار عام 1928م، عام تأسيس المعارضة الاردنية، لانها ولدت على خلفية المعارضة للمعاهدة الاردنية البريطانية، وكانت ادارة المعتمد البريطاني، ترى ان المصالح الشخصية هي التي كانت وراء اسباب نزوع الشخصيات الاردنية الى المعارضة، بينما كانت الحكومة الاردنية ممثلة بامير البلاد الامير عبدالله، ترى غير ذلك، ولم تنتقص من وطنية هؤلاء الرجال الذين رفعوا شعار المعارضة، وكان الامير حريصا على عدم فك الارتباط بهؤلاء الرواد الذين رفضوا المناصب الكبيرة في ظل سلطة الانتداب. 

وعن مفهوم المعارضة عند الشيخ تركي نقتبس من حديثه للاذاعة الاردنية عام 1972م، الفقرات التالي: 

- «لم تكن المعارضة محكومة للمصالح الشخصية كما كان يزعم المعتمد البريطاني، انما كانت لاجل الوطن وكرامته وحريته، ولم نكن ضد سلطة الامير عبدالله بل كنا ضد سلطة القرار الانجليزي الذي صادر حرية القرار الوطني، ولو كنا مع سياسة الامر الواقع لما تعرضنا لضغوطات ومراقبات ونفي وابعاد. رفضت كل الاغراءات، واعتذرت عن الوظائف الرسمية لانها تبعدني عن اهلي وعشيرتي ومنطقتي، وفضلت ان اكون زعيما على منطقتي لارعى مصالحهم الاجتماعية، فهم بحاجتي اكثر من حاجتي للوظيفة مهما كانت، وهذا القرار اتخذته منذ 1921م، واخر وظيفة رسمية او شبه رسمية، عضويتي في حكومة اربد المحلية...» 

- «كانت حركتنا شريفة ومخلصة لله والوطن، واهدافنا كانت واضحة، حتى ان الامير عبدالله تفهمها جيدا، على الرغم من ان حسن خالد ابو الهدى كان حريصا على ان لا يفهمها، علما بان اهدافنا هي نفسها التي كان الامير يطالب الانكليز بانجازها، وبخاصة تعديل المعاهدة، لم تكن مطالبنا تعجيزية، بل كانت تمثل رغائب الشعب، وهي بالاساس قائمة على حق الانسان في وطنه». 

- «تركزت اهداف المعارضة على تحقيق ما يلي: 

1- تعديل بنود المعاهدة البريطانية الاردنية كمرحلة اولى ثم الوصول الى الغائها تماما. 

2- فصل سلطات المجلس التشريعي عن سلطات المجلس التنفيذي. 

3- التمسك بمبادئ الحكم الدستوري 

4- الغاء قانون منع الجرائم وعدم تطبيقه على القوى السياسية الوطنية. 

5- رفع نير الانتداب عن بلدنا 

6- استمرار المطالبة والدعوة للوحدة العربية او على الاقل في تلك الظروف وحدة بلاد الشام اولا، ثم وحدة بلاد الشام مع العراق. 

لذلك كان الامير عبدالله يقول: معارضتكم كانت بهدف وطني ولا خلاف بين مطالبكم ومساعينا لتحقيقها...» 

وعن الاختلاف بين المعارضة والحكومة حول توسيع دائرة الثورة الفلسطينية بايقادها ضد المؤسسات الانكليزية في الاردن، يقول الشيخ تركي: «بعد الثورة الفلسطينية، قررت المعارضة الاردنية توسيع دائرة العمل ضد الانكليز، وضربهم ومؤسساتهم في الاردن، وتلقينا عدة رسائل من فلسطين ودمشق من اجل التحريض على الثورة، والتعاون مع المجاهدين. وكنا نختلف مع الحكومة حول ذلك لان وجهة نظرها ان العمليات في الاردن تلحق الضرر بالاهلين، وتزعزع اسقلالها الداخلي، ولا تعود بالفائدة على فلسطين، وكان رأينا غير ذلك، لذلك تعرضنا للمضايقة والمساءلة الامنية، ووجهت لي شخصيا عدة تهم، من بينها التنسيق مع المشايخ والوجهاء باعلان التمرد على الدولة، وتخريب العلاقات مع سلطة الانتداب البريطاني، وكذلك الاتصال مع المعارضة المقيمة في دمشق، وزعمت الاجهزة الامنية بانها تملك وثائق الاثبات ضدنا. 

كان الامير عبدالله مع نضالنا السياسي ولكنه غضب من الاعمال الطائشة وعاتبنا على السكوت عنها لاننا لم نستنكرها، مثل: القاء القنابل على دار الحكومة باربد، والهجوم على مخفر كريمة وام الرمان، والهجوم على دار الحكومة بجرش، وقطع الاسلاك البرقية والهاتفية ما بين اربد ودرعا/ وجرش عمان». 

كان الشيخ تركي، يملك القدرة على المصالحة الحقيقية بين الذات والموضوع، وبين الزعيم الوطني والزعيم العشائري، وبين الواجب الوطني بشرف الانتماء ومهمة الرجل السياسي المعارض، حيث ان قضايا الوطن، زمن تركي وجيله، لم تكن كلها محل اختلاف بينهم، فلم يختلفوا على تحرير الوطن من الاستعمار، ولا على هويته العربية الاسلامية، ولا على اولوياته في التنمية والاستقلال والاعتماد على الذات، ولكن الصحيح ايضا هو ان تركي الكايد له رؤية محددة للمشروع الوطني من موقع الممارس بالكلمة وبالبندقية، اي بالقول والفعل، ومعركة «تل الثعالب» تشهد له على ذلك، لا من موقع «المنظر» وضمن اطار التجريب لا من خلال الشعار ومفرداته وذيوله.... 

ديوان آل التل يحتضن المؤتمر الوطني لنصرة ثورة البراق 
العمل السياسي في الاطار الحزبي : 

درجت الابحاث التاريخية المعاصرة على اعتبار القرن التاسع عشر نقطة انطلاق في تبلور الافكار القومية الحديثة، التي شكلت في اغلب الاحوال البدايات النظرية الاولى لمعظم التيارات والحركات السياسية التي برز اغلبها بصورة عملية في النصف الاول من القرن العشرين. 

ولسبب ما عمد العديد ممن درسوا الحقبة المذكورة الى قراءة افكار هذه التيارات والحركات السياسية، كموضوعات قائمة بذاتها، افرزتها مرحلة من الوعي السياسي والاجتماعي والحقوقي، افترض هؤلاء سلفا انها تشكلت في اوساط المتنورين من رجال الادب والدين والسياسة في بلاد الشام. وتظهر الوثائق التاريخية الجديدة ان بعض القراءات المذكورة، كانت مدفوعة ومشفوعة برومانسية الدارسين، يوم كان النص التاريخي يشكل في مضمونه استحقاقا سياسيا في معركة البحث عن هوية قومية. 

فالجمعيات والاحزاب السياسية التي تأسست في مطلع القرن العشرين، كانت موزعة في مواقفها وموالاتها ما بين المحاور التالية: 

- محور فرنسي الاتجاه، يسعى الى استقلال سورية ولبنان في دولة واحدة تدار من قبل فرنسا. 

- محور بريطاني، بأدبيات عربية وشعارات مؤثرة، يعمل على استقلال العراق. 

- محور عثماني، يطالب بالوقوف الى جانب تركيا، بدوافع اسلامية شديدة العضوية. ويطالب بالاستقلال الاداري الذاتي، وبعض الاصلاحات على مستوى الحقوق والتعليم. 

- محور عربي استقلالي، يطالب بقيام دولة عربية تجمع بلاد الشام والعراق والجزيرة العربية، في دولة عصرية، تحقق حلم الاوساط العامة في الوحدة، وقد انضم الى هذا المحور بعد الحرب العالمية الاولى معظم اطراف المحور العثماني، ويندرج في سياق هذا المحور «الجمعية العربية الفتاة» و «الجمعية القحطانية» و «جمعية العهد» وجميع هذه الجمعيات حسمت موقفها الى جانب الشريف الحسين بن علي، بعد اعلان الثورة العربية الكبرى عام 1916م. 

وقد دلت اوراق ومذكرات اللواء علي خلقي الشرايري، واحمد الروسان، وتركي الكايد عبيدات، ومحمد جلال القطب، على ان الشخصيات الاردنية العسكرية انتسبت الى جمعيتي القحطانية والعهد عن طريق علي خلقي الشرايري. اما زعماء العشائر والقوى الوطنية الاخرى، فكان انتسابهم عن طريق زعماء حوران، اما الشخصيات الثقافية والمتعلمة، فكان انتسابهم عن طريق المناضلين الكبيرين الدكتور محمد صبحي ابو غنيمة والشاعر مصطفى وهبي التل.. وبعد ان تحولت الجمعية العربية الفتاة الى حزب سياسي عرف باسم «حزب الاستقلال»، انتسب الى هذا الحزب اكثر من عشرين اردنيا، يقول الدكتور ممدوح الروسان: «على اثر تأسيس الامارة الاردنية، نقل الاستقلاليون نشاطهم من سورية الى عمان، فبالاضافة الى اعضاء اللجنة المركزية من الاردنيين امثال احمد ابو راس، ومحمد علي العجلوني، فقد انضم للحزب كل من: راشد الخزاعي، ومثقال الفايز، وسليمان السودي، وتركي الكايد عبيدات، وعبدالقادر التل، وطاهر الجقة، وسالم الهنداوي وحديثة الخرابشة». 

بالاضافة الى «حزب الاستقلال» ، شارك الشيخ تركي في العمل السياسي من خلال عضويته في عدد من الاحزاب التي شهدتها الساحة الاردنية في الفترة ما بين عام 1921 وحتى عام 1954م، وهي : 

1- حزب الشعب الاردني : 

تأسس هذا الحزب في اذار 1927م، وهو اول حزب اردني، ترأسه السيد هاشم خير، وكان تركي الكايد عضوا في هيئته التأسيسية الاولى، ثم في العام التالي جرت انتخابات لهيئته التأسيسية واصبح تركي الكايد عضوا عاملا في الحزب. 

2- جمعية انصار الحق : 

تشير اوراق السيد عارف العارف «نائب رئيس الوزراء انذاك» الى ان الشيخ تركي الكايد انضم الى هذه الجماعة مع حسين الطراونة وسليمان السوري، في يوم الاربعاء 8/8/1928م، اي بعد اسبوعين تقريبا من انعقاد المؤتمر الوطني الاردني الاول، الذي انعقد في 25 تموز 1928م. 

وفي يوم 13 اب 1928م، وضعت الجمعية ميثاقا لعملها ونصه: «اقسم بالله القهار، وكل ما احترم من مبادئ الشرف، انني اخدم غاية اخوان الحق المقدسة في نهضة الامة العربية، واستقلالها وفي كل ما يقررونه من عمل صالح. وان اصون اسرارهم، واخلص لتعاليمهم، واتضامن معهم، مناصرا كل فرد من افرادهم قلبا وروحا ويدا، اللهم اشهد». 

ولقد ورد اسم تركي الكايد في قائمة اسماء اعضاء الجمعية في اخر اجتماع عقدته بسرية تامة، يوم الجمعة ليلة 6 كانون الثاني 1929م، وعددهم ستة عشر عضوا. 

3- حزب اللجنة التنفيذية للمؤتمر الوطني: 

سعى العاملون في المؤتمر الوطني الى اضفاء الشرعية على عملهم من خلال العمل الحزبي وذلك بعد ابلاغ الحكومة الشيخ حسين الطراونة رئيس المؤتمر الوطني «انه بحكم القانون لا يجوز له ولمن معه ان يستمروا في العمل السياسي باسم المؤتمر». وقد ابلغوا الحكومة برغبتهم في تأسيس حزب سياسي باسم «حزب اللجنة التنفيذية»، وذلك بتاريخ 10 نيسان 1929م، واعتبروا الميثاق الوطني منطلقا لعملهم السياسي على الساحة الاردنية، وكان تركي الكايد عضوا عاملا في الهيئة الادارية لهذا الحزب، وعضوا نشطا في المؤتمرات الوطنية الخمسة «1928-1934» 

4- الحزب الوطني الاردني: 

تأسس الحزب الوطني الاردني في دمشق، كامتداد لحزب اللجنة التنفيذية للمؤتمر الوطني، وتألفت قيادته من الدكتور محمد صبحي ابو غنيمة، وعادل العظمة، وسليمان السوري، ومحمد علي العجلوني، وراشد الخزاعي، ومن اعضائه العاملين، تركي الكايد عبيدات، سالم الهنداوي، ومحمود الخالد الغرايبة، واحمد التل «ابو مصعب»، وشخصيات اخرى. 

وقد اتهم الحزب بالتآمر على الدولة الاردنية، ولكن المحكمة برأت المتهمين، عن هذه التهمة، يقول الشيخ تركي الكايد: «التهمة بالتآمر على الدولة كانت تهمة باطلة وهي من تركيبة ابو الهدى وبطانته، وبتشجيع من المعتمد البريطاني، والشخص الوحيد من اركان الحكم الذي لم يصدقها هو الامير عبدالله، لان مقومات التآمر غير متوفرة بايدي المعارضة، وكان الهدف المهم للحزب هو الاستقلال بقيادة الامير عبدالله وليس بقيادة ابو غنيمة، فالرجل «ابو غنيمة» لم يكن من الذين تغريهم الكراسي، وهمه الوطني حرية البلاد واستقلال الوطن، ولو كان غير ذلك لقبل منصب رئيس وزراء، ولكنه اعتذر لانه يريد استقلال الاردن من الانتداب البريطاني اولا واخيرا، وجميعنا كنا في هذا الاتجاه، ولم تستطع المحكمة اثبات هذه التهمة لانها باطلة من اساسها، اما التهمة الثانية، فكانت من الاصدقاء والاخوة، وهي تهمة «الاقليمية» اي ان نضالنا كان بعيدا عن التوجه القومي، وهذه ايضا تهمة باطلة وغير صحيحة، فاسم الحزب بهذه التسمية «الحزب الوطني الاردني» لا يعني ابدا التنازل عن اهداف الاردن الوحدوية». 

وعن الشخصيات الاردنية التي استنكرت سياسة الحزب واتهمته بالاقليمية، يقول الشيخ تركي: «لم تكن هذه الشخصيات بعيدة عن توجهاتنا، ولكنها تأثرت بالدعاية ضدنا، واخيرا تفهمت حقيقة اهدافنا الوطنية.. وقد تزعم هذا الجناح اخوانا الشيخ محمود الفنيش زعيم ناحية بني عبيد، ورفع برقية «بتاريخ 24/6/1937» استنكر فيها تصريحات الدكتور ابو غنيمة وسليمان السودي، ووقع معه على البرقية، غازي ابو الشعر، وقبيل سليمان الطريح». 

5- حزب النهضة العربي: 

تأسس هذا الحزب عام 1947م، واستمر في عمله حتى عام 1950م، وكان برئاسة السيد هاشم خير، وعضوية حسين الطراونة، وعبدالرحمن ارشيدات، وسليمان السودي، وتركي الكايد، ولم يستمر الشيخ تركي بسبب لجوئه السياسي الى دمشق. 

6- حزب الشعب الاردني: 

تأسس عام 1952م، برئاسة السيد عبدالمهدي الشمايلة، وعضوية تركي الكايد، وسليمان السودي، ومحمد علي العجلوني، ومحمد اخو رشيده. 

7- حزب الجبهة الوطني: 

تأسس في 9 ايار 1954م، الا ان الحكومة رفضت الترخيص له، ومارس عمله السياسي بالسر، ووقع على طلب الترخيص: تركي الكايد، وسليمان السودي، والدكتور نبيه رشيدات، واحمد الحمود، وفايز الروسان. 

المؤتمرات الوطنية والعربية: 

شارك الشيخ تركي بجميع المؤتمرات الوطنية والعربية التي عقدت في الاردن وفلسطين وسورية، وسنتحدث بايجاز عن هذه المؤتمرات: 

1- مؤتمر زعماء الشمال لنصرة ثورة البراق: 

عقد هذا المؤتمر في ديوان آل التل باربد في حزيران 1930م، وجاءت الدعوة لانعقاده اثر صدور حكم الاعدام بحق ثلاثة من الفلسطينيين هم: فؤاد حجازي، وعطا الزير، ومحمد جمجوم، وقرر المؤتمرون اعلان الاضراب في مدينة اربد، وقامت المظاهرات التي سارت في شوارع اربد، منددة بالاستعمار البريطاني ومستنكرة احكام الاعدام بحق زعماء ثورة البراق، وقاد المظاهرات اعضاء حزب اللجنة التنفيذية في لواء عجلون، وهم: عبدالقادر التل، تركي الكايد عبيدات، سليمان السودي، فواز بركات الزعبي، محمود الخالد، محمود الفنيش النصيرات، ناجي العزام، راشد الخزاعي. 

وقد حاول فريق منهم مقابلة الامير عبدالله في ساكب، ولكنهم لم يتمكنوا نظرا للاحتياطات التي اتخذها قائد الجيش انذاك الجنرال فريدريك بيك، فابرق المؤتمرون الى الملك البريطاني يناشدونه عدم تنفيذ حكم الاعدام. 

2- المؤتمر العربي الاسلامي: 

عقد هذا المؤتمر العربي في القدس يوم 1/12/1931م، وهو من اخطر المؤتمرات العربية والاسلامية، التي حولت القضية الفلسطينية من قضية عربية الى قضية اسلامية، وقد تراوح عدد المشاركين فيه ما بين 140 الى 155، اما عدد الاردنيين فكانوا 39 عضوا، وقد شارك الشيخ تركي باللجان الاتية: 

- لجنة الاماكن المقدسة 

- لجنة سكة حديد الحجاز 

ومن ابرز قرارات المؤتمر: 

1- الدعوة الى توحيد البلاد الاسلامية. 

2- تأسيس مصرف عربي في القدس 

3- منع بيع الاراضي لليهود. 

4- تأسيس جامعة عربية في القدس 

وتنفيذا لتوصيات المؤتمر شكلت لجان فرعية في مختلف انحاء الاردن، ففي اربد عقد اجتماع كبير في منزل الشيخ مفلح السعد البطاينة يوم 13/7/1932م، تشكلت على اثره لجنة برئاسة الشيخ سليمان السودي وعضوية 11 عضوا من بينهم الشيخ تركي الكايد، وقد ارسل المحامي برهم سماوي برقية لهذه اللجنة «متمنيا لزعماء المسلمين النجاح لما فيه خير الاسلام والعرب، تحت لواء الاتحاد والتضامن لاعلاء شأن الاسلام والمسلمين، مبديا استعداد المسيحيين العرب لعضدهم والسير معهم في سبيل المصلحة المشتركة». 

3- مؤتمر بلودان: 

افتتح هذا المؤتمر يوم 8 ايلول 1937، في مدينة بلودان «غرب دمشق» برئاسة دولة السيد ناجي السوري احد رؤساء الوزراء في العراق، وبمشاركة 411 عضوا مثل الاردن بهذا المؤتمر 39 عضوا، ومثل لواء عجلون السادة: تركي الكايد عبيدات، سليمان السودي، سالم الهنداوي، قاسم الهنداوي، محمد حجازي، الدكتور محمد صبحي ابو غنيمة، خلف التل، شحادة التل، عبدالقادر التل، احمد التل «ابو مصعب»، راشد الخزاعي، خالد حجازي، علي الهنداوي. 

وقد اطلق على هذا المؤتمر اسم «المؤتمر القومي العربي»، وكانت ابرز مواد جدول اعماله: فلسطين جزء من الوطن العربي، والدولة اليهودية مصدر تهديد له. 

وفي يوم 10 ايلول 1937م، اصدر المؤتمر بيانا سياسيا اكد فيه على عروبة فلسطين، ورفض التقسيم، والمطالبة، بالغاء وعد بلفور، ووقف الهجرة اليهودية «وقد اقسم المؤتمرون امام الله والتاريخ والامة العربية، والشعوب الاسلامية ان يستمروا في النضال بالطرق المشروعة، حتى يتم انقاذ فلسطين، وتحقيق السيادة عليها». 

وفي تعليق للقنصل البريطاني في بغداد السيد «سكوت» قال فيه: «ان المؤتمر لم يكن معاديا لبريطانيا، ولكن الموقف تجاه الصهيونية كان عنيفا». 

يقول الشيخ تركي عن مشاركة الاردنيين في هذا المؤتمر: «كانت مشاركتنا فعالة جدا وقد توزعنا على عدة لجان، وشارك الدكتور محمد صبحي ابو غنيمة وعلى الهنداوي بصياغة البيان الختامي، وكان مؤتمر بلودان يمثل الموقف العربي تجاه توصيات لجنة «بيل» بتقسيم فلسطين، وجاء هذا المؤتمر بدعوة من لجنة الدفاع عن فلسطين في دمشق، وقد اثبتنا لاخواننا العرب اننا في الاردن اصحاب قضية، وكنا موضع احترام الجميع.....».

اللجوء السياسي الاول الى دمشق «1947م :

كان الشيخ تركي من المؤسسين لحزب الشعب الاردني الذي تأسس في اذار 1927م، وعقد اول اجتماع تأسيسي له في 14 نيسان 1927م، ولما اعيد تشكيل الحزب في شهر ايار 1947م، تم اختيار عبدالمهدي الشمايلة رئيسا للحزب، وعين الشيخ تركي عضوا في هيئته الادارية، ولم يطل الامر بالحزب فقد سارعت حكومة توفيق ابو الهدى الى حله في شهر تموز 1947م، وتردد في حينه ان الحكومة اغتاظت من نشر جريدة الحزب «الرائد» عبارات على غلاف الجريدة وصفت فيها صورة رئيس الحزب عبدالمهدي الشمايلة بانه «رجل الساعة»، الامر الذي اعتبره رئيس الحكومة توفيق ابو الهدى «سلوكا يتناقض مع سلوك الاحزاب الراقية»، فاتخذ قرارا بحل الحزب. 

يقول الشيخ تركي عن قرار حل الحزب ما يلي: «كنت من المنتقدين لوصف صديقنا عبدالمهدي الشمايلة بـ «رجل الساعة» واعتبرته كلاما استفزازيا لرئيس الحكومة اولا ولجميع زعماء الحركة الوطنية الاردنية، واعترف عبدالمهدي بهذا الخطأ وقال: انا واحد منكم، لكن ابو الهدى اتخذ هذا الوصف ذريعة لحل الحزب، لانه مثل المعارضة الحقيقية لسياسة رئيس الوزراء، واصبحنا في دائرة الاتهام وتعرضنا للمراقبة اليومية، لذلك قررنا اللجوء الى دمشق للتعبير من هناك عن ارائنا ومواقفنا». 

قبل مغادرة الاردن الى دمشق، عقد الحزب اجتماعا للكادر القيادي الاول، شارك في الاجتماع السادة الاعضاء: عبدالمهدي الشمايلة- تركي الكايد عبيدات- محمد اخو ارشيدة- محمد علي العجلوني- محمد الناجي العزام- شلاش المجالي- محمد السمرين خريس- مرشد ابو سالم- ظاهر الذياب- فرح ابو جابر- احمد ابو راس- محمد الحباشنة- عيسى مدانات- فريوان المجالي- ناصر الطلاق- حمزة الشريدة- هاشم طوقان- حنا العمارين- صالح النجداوي- يوسف المعايطة- ابراهيم قطيش- فرح اسحق نشيوات- عيسى قعوار- توفيق الخصاونة- امين قعوار- سالم ابو الغنم- ابراهيم شرايحة- ذوقان الحسين العواملة 

وتقرر في هذا الاجتماع ما يلي : 

1- عدم الاعتراف بقرار حل الحزب من قبل حكومة توفيق ابو الهدى 

2- استمرار الحزب بسياسة المعارضة للحكومة وليس للنظام 

3- لجوء الشخصيات القيادية الى دمشق، والمرشحة للملاحقة من قبل سلطات الحكومة وهم: عبدالمهدي الشمايلة- تركي الكايد عبيدات- محمد اخو ارشيده- محمد علي العجلوني- صالح النجداوي- عادل الشمايلة 

4- تنظيم العلاقة مع المعارضة الاردنية المقيمة بدمشق 

وذكر الاستاذ الموسى في كتابه «صفحات من تاريح الاردن الحديث» اضواء على الوثائق البريطانية 1946-1952» صفحة 37 ان عشرة من اعضاء الحزب القياديين غادروا الاردن الى دمشق، وكان بينهم نجل عبدالمهدي الشمايلة السيد عادل الشمايلة ليلتحقوا وينضموا الى الدكتور محمد صبحي ابو غنيمة حامل لواء المعارضة الاردنية. 

وحول لجوء عشرة اشخاص من زعماء الحركة الوطنية الى دمشق ومن بينهم الشيخ تركي، يقول الاستاذ زياد ابو غنيمة في كتابه «الوزراء الحزبيون على خارطة الحكومات الاردنية -1921-2005» صفحة 108 ما يلي: يبدو ان العلاقة بين الملك المؤسس عبدالله بن الحسين وبين عبدالمهدي الشمايلة بدأت بالفتور بعد تشكيل «حزب الشعب الاردني»، وربما كان لبعض السياسيين المحيطين بالملك عبدالله مصلحة في تعكير صفو العلاقة بين الملك وبين الشمايلة، وليس من المستبعد ان هؤلاء المتصيدين في المياه العكرة انتهزوا مناسبة صدور جريدة الحزب «الرائد» وهي تحمل على غلافها عبارات التأييد للشمايلة وتصفه بانه «رجل الساعة» ليوغروا صدر الملك عبدالله على الشمايلة وعلى اعضاء حزبه باعتبار انهم يحاولون اثارة الفتن والتفرقة بمطالبتهم بان يتولى ابناء البلاد مسؤوليات الحكومة». 

بـيان العـشــرة : 

وصل الزعماء العشرة الى دمشق، واتخذوا فندق «فكتوريا» مقرا لاقامتهم الاولى، وكان باستقبالهم اركان المعارضة المهاجرة الى دمشق السادة: سيف الدين العجلوني، وعقاب الخصاونة، وضيف الله الحمود، وفي مساء ذاك اليوم اجتمعوا في منزل الدكتور محمد صبحي ابو غنيمة، وتداولوا معه الاوضاع العامة في الاردن، وبخاصة موضوع الحريات وتفرد رئيس الوزراء باصدار القرارات المخالفة للدستور» ومنها: فرض الاقامة الجبرية على بعض زعماء المعارضة الاردنية، واغلاق بعض الصحف التي تنتقد الحكومة بالاضافة الى مداهمة مكاتب حزب الشعب الاردني، وحل الحزب بقرار فردي من رئيس الوزراء، وفي اليوم التالي صدر عن اللاجئين العشرة بيان سياسي، شرحوا فيه اسباب ترك الوطن وقدومهم الى دمشق وانضمامهم الى المعارضة الوطنية التي سبقتهم باختيار اللجوء السياسي، واشار البيان الى المطالب التالية: 

1- اجراء انتخابات حرة ونزيهة 

2- بناء المدارس وشق الطرق 

3- منح الحريات العامة، وتنشيط العمل السياسي الحزبي 

4- انهاء المعاهدة الاردنية البريطانية 

5- محاربة نفوذ الحركة الصهيونية، والمطالبة بوقف الهجرة اليهودية الى فلسطين 

6- تعديل الدستور الاردني. 

وقد اشار السيد سيف الدين العجلوني في كتابه «معركة الحرية في الاردن» صفحة 598 الى لجوء الشيخ تركي ورفاقه الى دمشق، تحت عنوان «بعض رجالات شرق الاردن العاملين» بقوله: «فالاردنيون جميعا الا ما ندر، كلهم ساهموا ويساهمون في النضال عن حوزتهم ومثلهم العليا، وكلهم من رجال الطليعة اذا جد الجد، فالذي لم يظهر بميدان العمل البار فانه لا يتقاعس عن مزاولة العمل المخلص بطرق اخرى مستورة كي لا يتعرض لنقمة الظلم، ولذا الجأتنا الحالة السياسية من كتم اسماء كثير من هؤلاء الزعماء البررة.. اما الذين برزوا الى الميدان وناضلوا المستعمر في وضح النهار ولا سيما وفيهم من تحمل المشاق والهجرة الى الام سورية، فلم نر مندوحة عن التنويه باسمائهم بين صفحات هذا السجل التاريخي وهم السادة: الشيخ محمد اخو رشيدة زعيم عشيرة بني حسن، والزعيم تركي باشا الكايد زعيم عشيرة العبيدات، والوجيه احمد النجداوي، والوجيه صالح النجداوي من مدينة السلط، وقد رافق هؤلاء السادة رئيس الوفد الاردني الى الحجاز...» 

الرحلة الى الحجاز : 

كانت العلاقات بين الملك عبدالعزيز آل سعود وبين حركة المعارضة الاردنية المقيمة في دمشق جيدة ومنتظمة، وقد وجه عبدالعزيز دعوة لقيادة المعارضة لزيارة الحجاز وتأدية فريضة الحج، وقد تشكل الوفد الاردني من السادة: الدكتور محمد صبحي ابو غنيمة، والشيخ تركي الكايد عبيدات، والشيخ محمد اخو ارشيدة، والوجيه احمد النجداوي وشقيقه صالح النجداوي، وبعد تأدية فريضة الحج استقبلهم الملك عبدالعزيز في قصره، وبارك لهم الحج والعمرة وطيب الاقامة في الحجاز. 

حول هذه الرحلة كتب السيد سيف الدين العجلوني في كتابه «معركة الحرية بشرق الاردن» صفحة 597 تحت عنوان «رحلة احرار الاردن الى الحجاز» ما يلي: 

«امتطى قبيل الحج بايام 1947 وفد من احرار الاردن وعلى رأسه عميد الاحزاب الوطنية الدكتور محمد صبحي بك ابو غنيمة طائرة من دمشق الفيحاء الى مكة المكرمة.. وقد اجتمع الوفد بعد اداء مناسك الحج بالمليك العصامي عبدالعزيز في الرياض، فلقي من جلالته كل حفاوة وتقدير، شاكرا للوفد ورئيسه تجشم مشاق هذه الرحلة لهذه الغاية السامية التي لا يشك جلالته بنزاهتها وباخلاص الشعب الاردني لشخصه وانه سيكون دوما وابدا مع اخوانه ملوك ورؤساء وامراء العرب عامل خير ورائد سعادة للشعوب العربية.. وقد عاد الوفد بنصائح جلالته.. واننا نسجل لحضرة رئيس الوفد وصحبه الاخيار جهادهم وحسن بلائهم في سبيل بلادهم.. وقد رافق رئيس الوفد السادة: الشيخ محمد اخو رشيدة، والزعيم تركي باشا الكايد، واحمد النجداوي، وصالح النجداوي». 

وذكر لي الشيخ احمد تركي ان الرحلة الى الحجاز بدأت من مطار بيروت وليس من مطار دمشق، حيث ارسلت الحكومة السعودية طائرة خاصة للوفد، وقد عرض الملك عبدالعزيز على الشيخ تركي الاقامة الدائمة في المملكة العربية السعودية، ومنحه الاراضي التي كانت من املاك عشيرة العبيدات في منطقة ينبع» قبل الهجرة الى الاردن عام 1675م، لكن الشيخ تركي اعتذر للملك وقال له: «لا بديل لي عن الاردن مهما قست الظروف علي وعلى اصحابي، فاقامتنا بدمشق مؤقتة فرضتها علينا الظروف السياسية في بلدنا». 

العمل السياسي بعد العودة الى الاردن : 

لم تكن الاقامة بدمشق طويلة فقد عاد معظم اركان المعارضة، ورحب الملك عبدالله بعودتهم الى ارض الوطن، وبقي منهم الدكتور ابو غنيمة وسيف الدين العجلوني، ونهاد العجلوني، علما بان الدكتور ابو غنيمة قد لبى دعوة الملك عبدالله، الا انه عاد الى دمشق لعدم موافقته على الشروط التي عرضت عليه. 

في عام 1950 رشح نفسه للانتخابات النيابية، الا ان النجاح لم يحالفه علما بان منطقة الشمال الاردني اجتمعت على انتخابه مع الشيخ سليمان السودي. يقول عن هذه التجربة الدكتور ممدوح الروسان: «في الدورة الثانية لمجلس النواب الاردني التي جرت في نيسان 1950 رشح سليمان السودي نفسه للانتخابات. وممن رشحوا انفسهم في تلك الانتخابات معه ولم يرافقهم الحظ جميعا: محمد باشا السعد، محمد باشا العزام. محمود باشا الخالد، تركي باشا كايد عبيدات. 

وفي عام 1952م اجتمعت المعارضة التي كانت سابقا في دمشق، وقررت من جديد تنشيط العمل السياسي في اطار اعادة تأسيس حزب الشعب الاردني برئاسة عبدالمهدي الشمايلة العائد من دمشق. الا ان هذا الحزب لم يكتب له النجاح لان المعارضة في مجلس النواب برئاسة المرحوم هزاع المجالي، تزعمت الحركة الوطنية والمعارضة. 

وفي عام 1954م، انشق الدكتور عبدالرحمن شقير عن حزب البعث العربي الاشتراكي، واخذ يدعو الى تشكيل جبهة وطنية اردنية موحدة تشمل كل الاحزاب الوطنية والقومية واليسارية بالاضافة الى الشخصيات الوطنية من زعماء ووجهاء العشائر الاردنية، وكان الشيخ تركي في مقدمة الذين استجابوا لدعوة الدكتور عبدالرحمن شقير، والتي لاقت استحسانا من السيد سليمان النابلسي، ولكنه لم يشارك بالتوقيع على طلب الترخيص للجبهة. 

وبتاريخ 9 ايار 1954م، تقدم السادة التالية اسماوهم يطلبون الترخيص لهم بتشكيل الجبهة الوطنية: د. عبدالرحمن شقير- يحيى حموده- عبدالقادر الصالح- الدكتور نبيه رشيدات- محمد اليحيى- صالح عون الله- تركي الكايد عبيدات- عبدالمجيد ابو حجله- فائق وراد- فضل الطاهر- نمر حسن العزة- محمود القاضي- جودة شهوان- جريس حمارنه- فخري مرقه- محمود العبد خير الدين- رشاد مسودي- ابراهيم بكر- سليمان السودي. 

ومن الواضح، ان معظم هؤلاء الذين وقعوا على طلب الترخيص ينتسبون الى الحزب الشيوعي الاردني، لذلك رفضت الحكومة الترخيص بتشكيل الجبهة الاردنية، يقول الاستاذ سليمان الموسى في كتابه المشترك مع منيب الماضي «الاردن في القرن العشرين» صفحة 599 حول رفض الحكومة الترخيص للجبهة ما يلي: «وقد رفضت الحكومة الترخيص بتشكيل الحزب «الجبهة الوطنية»، اذ لم يرد في نظامه الاساسي ما يفيد بانه يسعى لتحقيق غاياته بالوسائل السلمية، ولاسباب اخرى لا تتفق مع نصوص قانون تنظيم الاحزاب السياسية لسنة 1954م.. وكان معروفا ان اكثرية المطالبين بتأليف هذا الحزب هم من الحزب الشيوعي او من المؤيدين لهم». 

وحول ادعاء الحكومة «بان عددا من المواطنين خدعوا باساليب الشيوعيين البراقة، يقول الشيخ تركي : «لم اكن انا واخي سليمان باشا السودي من المؤيدين للحزب الشيوعي على الرغم من احترامنا لنضال اعضائه مثل عبدالرحمن شقير وفائق وراد، وعبدالقادر الصالح، الا ان هدفنا كان وحدة القوى السياسية والحد من تشتتها في احزاب لم تستطع تحقيق اهدافها منفردة. وبرنامج الجبهة لم يكن من النظام الداخلي للحزب الشيوعي، بل كان من وحي الهم الوطني، بدليل ان الدكتور عبدالرحمن شقير حصل على رخصة باصدار صحيفة اسبوعية باسم «الجبهة»، وكانت مقالاتها في الشأن الوطني الاردني وليس للترويج او الدعاية للحزب الشيوعي، فالحزب الشيوعي اعترف باسرائيل لكن من اهداف الجبهة تحرير الوطن العربي تحريرا كاملا من الاستعمار والنفوذ الاجنبي والسعي لاسترداد الجزء المغتصب من فلسطين....» 

وفي 7 تموز 1957م، تشكل حزب الامة برئاسة السيد سمير الرفاعي، وقد دعاه صديقه عبدالمهدي الشمايلة للانضمام للحزب الذي هو نائب رئيسه، فاعتذر الشيخ تركي وفضل التفرغ لشؤون منطقته بعيدا عن الاحزاب. 

وفي عام 1958م، وبسبب الظروف السياسية، ومراقبته ومحاولة اعتقاله لجأ ثانية الى سورية وبقي لاجئا سياسيا في دمشق حتى عام 1965م، وتوفي في عام 1975م، وشارك الامير الحسن في مراسم تشييعه . .

----------


## theghost_khkh

تمام   وشكرا

----------


## معاذ ملحم

شكرا يا theghost_khkh على المرور

----------


## شذى البنفسج

اشكرك اخي معاذ عالموضوع
الاردن يفتخر بهذه  الشخصية الاردنية المرموقة كونه اول شهيد اردني على ثرى فلسطين

الشهيد من قرية كفرسوم بلواء بني كنانة من نفس قريتي ويوجد مسجد كبير في قريتنا باسمه وكذلك المقبرة التي دفن فيها باسمه

تحية كفرسومية لجميع اهالي الشهيد وجميع اهالي المنطقة

اشكرك مرة اخرى

----------


## معاذ ملحم

الله يحيي أصلك يا اخت شذى 

والله والنعم منك ومن كل أهل كفرسوم

----------

